# Baggaholic's Hermes, Chanel, Louboutin's & more *Updated photo's page 47*



## Baggaholic

*I have decided to relive this thread. I will be posting all my past and present bags. So stay tuned!!!*


----------



## Baggaholic

Is it approved yet?


----------



## lawglam81

ya bags are a great thing...


----------



## shopalot

I can't wait Baggs!
I know that you have a fantastic collection!


----------



## Kellybag

*I am waiting for your luxuries!*


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ lol,.. they're coming.


----------



## bagluv

I Can't Wait......Baggs =Dream Closet...Dream Bags....*Dreamgirl*.....I Missed Your Collection ~ I Think You Are Making My Whole Year!!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

*ONCE OPON A TIME THERE WAS A CLOSET THAT LOOKED LIKE THIS,.................​*


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic

bagluv said:


> I Can't Wait......Baggs =Dream Closet...Dream Bags....*Dreamgirl*.....I Missed Your Collection ~ I Think You Are Making My Whole Year!!!!!



BAGLUV - I MISS YOU!!! How have you been?


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## twiggers

Ohhh I wanna see...I think I saw a pic of your new sanctuary....I was drooling LOL I can't wait to see the new pics


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## me_love_purse

yay Baggs....
cant wait to take a peek and see your collection.....


----------



## Baggaholic

twiggers said:


> Ohhh I wanna see...I think I saw a pic of your new sanctuary....I was drooling LOL I can't wait to see the new pics




Yes, your right,.... you did see the new pics!!


----------



## Baggaholic

And in that closet, Baggs kept some yummy treasures that looked like this,.........


----------



## mas2388

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## S'Mom

HURRY!!!!!!   I'm running out of olives!!!!!


Refresh.......Refresh.......Refresh...........Refresh


----------



## S'Mom

Whoa.......is that a SMILEY face on that bag?


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic

S'Mom said:


> Whoa.......is that a SMILEY face on that bag?



Yes, It's a Thomas Wylde Skull Bag. The leather on that bag was phenomenal D,.. You would have really loved it.


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## aprilzephyr

I love how organized you are!


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic

S'Mom said:


> HURRY!!!!!!   I'm running out of olives!!!!!
> 
> 
> Refresh.......Refresh.......Refresh...........Refresh



D, I ran out of olives a long time ago, so I'm just drinking the vodka straight out of the bottle now!


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic

*Gosh,... I'm really a bag addict!*​:s


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic

*I am having such a hard time letting this baby go. My Fav. Fendi Metallic Gold Chef with Gold Hardware*


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic

This one I could never let go of. I love the multi croc and lizard and gold on this bag


----------



## Baggaholic

Wow! 9 People in here! Are you girls having fun?


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic

*The best part of my closet,... I can be a different person every day. I just close my eyes and tap my heels 3 times!*


----------



## me_love_purse

more more.....
refresh refresh....
arrrggh.... my internet is slow....


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## likeafeather77

WOW!!!!! LOVE everything!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic

likeafeather77 said:


> WOW!!!!! LOVE everything!!!!



You aint seen nothing yet!


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## aka*kirara

Baggaholic said:


> *The best part of my closet,... I can be a different person every day. I just close my eyes and tap my heels 3 times!*​


 
love every bit of ur collection 
btw~ wats the name of that botkier in the corner


----------



## mas2388

^^^Oh I know!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## luvthatbag

Beautiful collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Liz_x3

You have one KILLER shoe collection!  So hot and I LOVE all the heels!!
Your bag collection ain't too shabby either LOL!!


----------



## Baggaholic

aka*kirara said:


> love every bit of ur collection
> btw~ wats the name of that botkier in the corner



I's not Botkier. It's a bag from Fossil. A x-mas present from my daughter.


----------



## Baggaholic

Liz_x3 said:


> You have one KILLER shoe collection!  So hot and I LOVE all the heels!!
> Your bag collection ain't too shabby either LOL!!



Thank you,... stick around!


----------



## aka*kirara

Baggaholic said:


> I's not Botkier. It's a bag from Fossil. A x-mas present from my daughter.


 
oh~ opps  it looks so similar~
nice bag anyway


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic

*SO Now That We're All Up To Date Let Me Show You How Everything Went Down Hill!!!!*

*I turned into a HERMES Junkie!!!!!!*​


----------



## Baggaholic

First Purchase!

*28cm Hermes Cyclamen Kelly PH - Leather, Epsom* Sold


----------



## merika

More!
More!
We Want More!!
​


----------



## Baggaholic

Second Purchase!

*35cm Blue Jean Birkin PH - Leather Togo* 
Sold - Too big! Will never make that mistake again!


----------



## Baggaholic

Third Purchase!​
30cm Marron Fonce Birkin GH- Leather - FJord ​


----------



## Baggaholic

*after That Purchase Everything Just Went Even More Down Hill! *


----------



## Baggaholic

*Soon followed,.........​*
*Hermes Gold Paris Bombay PM - leather - Vache Liegee*


----------



## Baggaholic

Hermes 31cm Chartrues Bolide GH - Leather - Clemance


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes 23cm Constance Black PH - leather - Chamonix* Sold


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

I'm SPEECHLESS!  What an amazing collection!!


----------



## dodo524

I Love Your Bags And Shoes&#65292;they&#8216;re Beautiful


----------



## Baggaholic

* Hermes Birlingot PM in Potiron PH - Leather - Epsom*


----------



## H&H

Yummmieeeh collection


----------



## Baggaholic

favoritethingshawaii said:


> I'm SPEECHLESS!  What an amazing collection!!



Thank you so much. Hope that Hurricane will keep away from you guys,.. stay safe.


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes 30cm Birkin Rough Garrance PH - Leather - Clemance*


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes 28cm Black Kelly GH - Leather - Box​*


----------



## Baggaholic

THEN THE HERMES GODS BLESSED ME WITH THIS GRAND PURCHASE

*Hermes 30cm Miel Nilo Crocodile Birkin GH*


----------



## londondolly

Fabulous collection, my favourite's your rouge birkin! Gorgeous!


----------



## H&H

O my I hadn't seen this beauty yet  gorgeous !!!


----------



## Baggaholic

H&H,.. that's cause she is my special baby and it takes a lot for me to take her out the box. I mostly take her out to drool and stare!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes 25cm Black Birkin PH - Leather - Swift​*


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes 25cm Kelly Noisette PH - Leather - Vache Liegee*


----------



## H&H

drooling here


----------



## Baggaholic

careful with the keyboard H&H! lol


----------



## Shyloo

Amazing.......
What a way to invest!!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes JPG Mini Kelly Fushia PH - Leather - Dobis​*


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes 32cm Gold Kelly PH - Leather - Togo​* sold


----------



## rensky

*this is insane!!!*​


----------



## H&H

I'm blowdrying my keyboard now


----------



## Baggaholic

HAHA!!! That just gave me a flashback to the old Crazy Eddies commericals!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Just in case there are any burglars out there I live in a private gated community with 4 watch dogs, patrolling security guards and a house alarmed like no bank is!!!! There is no way your getting in here so don't waste your time! * I'm serious!


----------



## H&H

not even hiding in your birkin


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes MM Garden Party Black PH - Fjord leather and terry cloth​*


----------



## Baggaholic

H&H said:


> not even hiding in your birkin



Well unless your really tiny like Minnie Me or Ninja Sue!!


----------



## H&H

I am determined now to get on track and go back to my old weight (red fitness here I come), 106 pounds (ugh 22 to lose) so by then


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes Evelyne PM White PH - Clemance​*


----------



## Baggaholic

H&H said:


> I am determined now to get on track and go back to my old weight (red fitness here I come), 106 pounds (ugh 22 to lose) so by then



Girl stop it! You look fabulous!!!! No need to lose weight


----------



## H&H

ooooh what a beautiful Evelyne, YUMMMIE


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes Mini Plume Black PH - Leather - Box​*


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes 30cm Birkin Black w/Ruthenium Hardware - Leather - Box *​


----------



## H&H

stunning black box birkin, blow dryer is doing overtime here


----------



## Moviegirl325

This thread is sooo much fun! Thanks for bringing it back to life!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes 30cm Blue Jean Birkin PH - Leather - Togo​*


----------



## purplekitty

You have such an amazing collection, Bagg!! I am so glad you posted your collection again!  I am absolutely stunned at your hermès collection.  Beautiful pieces! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes 30cm Noisette Birkin GH - Leather - Box​*Sold


----------



## MissL

Omg your collection is TDF! Love your bags & shoes


----------



## ayla

Woww.. you fell hard for Hermes


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Baggaholic said:


> *Hermes 25cm Black Birkin PH - Leather - Swift​*


 
I  this one!

You have a FABULOUS collection!


----------



## amkur

Keep it coming, Baggs!!! I saw that RG Birkin IRL and it is TDF!!!


----------



## H&H

gorgeous collection baggs !!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

ayla said:


> Woww.. you fell hard for Hermes



 and I love it! I might not be able to buy a bag a week like I used to but being able to own a Hermes bag is well worth it!


----------



## Baggaholic

H&H said:


> gorgeous collection baggs !!!!!



H&H Thank you


----------



## Baggaholic

amkur said:


> Keep it coming, Baggs!!! I saw that RG Birkin IRL and it is TDF!!!



Hey you, how have you been. I miss your JPG Birkin!


----------



## Baggaholic

I have more to post but will leave it for tomorrow. I'm gonna go looking around.


----------



## Cheryl24

Whew!!!!  Someone needs to help me stick my eyeballs back into their sockets!

Truly amazing!! Thank you for reviving your thread!!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Is this for real??


----------



## Sweetea

Bagg I can only envy you with your TDF collection! Envy you with LOVE!!! LOL
Thanks for sharing these pics again. Just loving it!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

ranskimmie said:


> Is this for real??



No! They are all fake! TELL EVERYONE!!!!!!


----------



## mas2388

Omg Modeling Pics Plssssssssssss!!!!  This is beyond amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Sweetea said:


> Bagg I can only envy you with your TDF collection! Envy you with LOVE!!! LOL
> Thanks for sharing these pics again. Just loving it!!!



Aww,.. Sweatea! Thank you. You need another H fix?


----------



## Baggaholic

mas2388 said:


> Omg Modeling Pics Plssssssssssss!!!!  This is beyond amazing!!!!!!



GOOD IDEA!  I have some on the Hermes Action Thread. I'll move them here.


----------



## bagluv

Baggaholic said:


> BAGLUV - I MISS YOU!!! How have you been?



Hi Baggs!!! Everything Is Magnificent I'm So Excited To See All Your Beautiful Pieces Again
Thank You For Sharing....You Are An Absolute


----------



## mellyjr

Great collection!


----------



## Baggaholic

mellyjr said:


> Great collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Sweetea

Baggaholic said:


> Aww,.. Sweatea! Thank you. You need another H fix?


 
I am drooling big time over your 30 cm Fjord, GH Marron Fonce Birkin! If you ever ever get bored with her just let me know! Will you Bagg? :kiss:


----------



## Baggaholic

Sweetea said:


> I am drooling big time over your 30 cm Fjord, GH Marron Fonce Birkin! If you ever ever get bored with her just let me know! Will you Bagg? :kiss:



I'm positive that one's a keeper. Had her since the beginning. But if I ever need a new bag and am completely broke I will def think of you!


----------



## nycgr1

Beautiful collection


----------



## binky

Baggaholic, amazing to-die-for collection! I could sit in your closet for hours  and stare at your treasures. I especially love your chartreuse Bolide and BJ Birkin ! Need them in bigger sizes though as I'm hardly petite  Please keep posting so we can drool some more


----------



## harlem_cutie

baggs outstanding collection!!! The coolest thing about this thread is being able to see the growth of your collection. You truly deserve it all. Enjoy it in good health

PS my fave is the BJ Birkin


----------



## Nola

Baggs-What a huge collection!! I´m so envious of your lovely H bags and all them shoes!


----------



## TammyD

I AM NOT ONLY IMPRESSED, I AM INSPIRED!Congrats on a fabulous, well-thought-out and diversified collection, Baggs! This is what I call a true investment portfolio! )


----------



## joanniii

My jaw just dropped  Can't believe you have so many gorgeous bags!!! Each one is so unique and amazing  I absolutely love your collection!


----------



## kuuipo627

*WOW!*  This is the best collection I've seen. Truly amazing!


----------



## boudoir

*thud*
I might not recover from seeing all this...


----------



## sakara54

Great collections Bagg! I'm  right now! Really love your shoes collections!


----------



## miss oinky

Your Hermes collection is truly eye opener    Totally to die for   ​


----------



## Ghost55

Hey Baggs! Good to see you and all your past/present loot! I remember some of the past! Ha! That is how we met. You are the reason I joined tPF! and....might I say the reason I have my collection!  How are you? I love your pics...my favorite H bags are: The lavender one you sold and the blue jean. I am a sucker for bright color!  Keep em' coming! I am having a great time living vicariously through you!

Ghost


----------



## maxter

Baggaholic said:


> I have more to post but will leave it for tomorrow. I'm gonna go looking around.



OMG - there's a part 2?

Love the thread and all the bags - absolutely beautiful!


----------



## brtracy

*OMG~!! OMG~!!  I love that Blue Jean Birkin..*
*You think I can live in your closet??  *
*Gorgeous collection~!!*


----------



## legaldiva

Wow!!!  Awesome thread--you must have put so much work into taking each pic and putting it together.  *THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## Ego-Girl

Thanks for sharing, you have great handbags.

 touch wood


----------



## Liz_x3

Boy am I glad I stuck around LOL!

Your Hermes collection is so gorgeous & varied! And I have no words for your Croc Birkin.. that bag is beautiful!


----------



## twiggers

Holy crap...I just died and went to Hermes heaven...the orange lights are blinding me! Girl...you are amazing.

So the question..how much of the 'old' stuff did you keep?


----------



## Roomyisbest

im speechless


----------



## baghag21

Unbelievable collection!!!  Great bags, great collection, great thread!!  Thanks for providing such an entertaining thread with such a vast array of eye candy.


----------



## QuirkyCool

you have some lovely bags...and i hope you've kept your shoes!!


----------



## Tulip Purple

R U CELEBRITY, BAGGS?.... 
Luv all yr collections: BAGS & SHOES & HERMES...
ooh god.. Wish I can be like you!!!!!

Thank for sharing yr GREAT PICS


----------



## Baggaholic

QuirkyCool said:


> you have some lovely bags...and i hope you've kept your shoes!!



Every single one of them. I even added a few more!


----------



## Baggaholic

twiggers said:


> Holy crap...I just died and went to Hermes heaven...the orange lights are blinding me! Girl...you are amazing.
> 
> So the question..how much of the 'old' stuff did you keep?



I only let go of 9 bags! lol,..... I just can't do it! When I look at a bag I can't bare to part with it.


----------



## Baggaholic

Tulip Purple said:


> *R U CELEBRITY*, BAGGS?....
> Luv all yr collections: BAGS & SHOES & HERMES...
> ooh god.. Wish I can be like you!!!!!
> 
> Thank for sharing yr GREAT PICS



The only celeb I want to be is Victoria Becham!


----------



## twiggers

Baggaholic said:


> I only let go of 9 bags! lol,..... I just can't do it! When I look at a bag I can't bare to part with it.



LOL!!! I can't wait to see the entire closet shots!!!!


----------



## shay86

OMG your collection is absolutely amazing


----------



## smurfet

Woooo...  I need more time after work tonight to do some serious drooling.  Thanks for the PM Baggs!!!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Baggaholic said:


> Thank you so much. Hope that Hurricane will keep away from you guys,.. stay safe.


 

Thank you for your concern.   We are cautious on Oahu and hope the Big Island will not be hit too hard.


Seeing your incredible Hermes helps me to understand why so many love them!!  They are ALL lusciously beautiful and classic.


----------



## Blueberry

WAAW I've always liked your collection ! 
We're so glad you're back


----------



## shopalot

Baggaholic said:


> Hermes 31cm Chartrues Bolide GH - Leather - Clemance​


 
Hey Bagg LOVE I love your outstanding collection!
This H bag is stunning! I love the color.
What's that I see in the background!


----------



## Kellybag

I really enjoyed this showcase! 

Love the H bags, but the shoes were amazing to look at! Love it all Baggs...enjoy it in good health.


----------



## xoxo_jess

Oooh! you have such a drool worthy collectioN! LOVE , LOVE, LOVVVVEE the shoes!! i only wish to have a collection like that some day ! lol


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you KB!!

xoxo_jess - you will have a bigger collection than this one day!


----------



## yesther

WOW! What a gorgeous collection! You have beautiful bags!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank You Yesther.


----------



## llson

WOW!!  Beautiful collection, my fav is the croc Birkin, TDF!!


----------



## Florasun

OMG! I'm speechless! What a fantastic collection. Welcome the H-side! BWA-HA-HA-HA! :devil:
Thank you so much for letting us see your beautiful bags!


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ wowza, girl, whatta stash!!!*


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Stunning collection!!*


----------



## apigscloset

Baggaholic: WOW, what a collection!! So that's where all the Hermes inventory is stashed... hee...hee


----------



## fendifemale

do I spot some Ms Pedicure lotion?
I LOVE Ms Manicure lotion!
BTW nice closet!


----------



## toonie

Fantastic collection!


----------



## Baggaholic

sakara54 said:


> Great collections Bagg! I'm  right now! Really love your shoes collections!



Sakara,.. why don't you give me that YUMMY Potiron Croc Birkin you have?


----------



## maywongkm

What a fab collection, Baggaholic! I truly envious ur future generations! Do u sometimes tend to 'forget' a couple of ur bags lying somewhere at the corner of ur closet?


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ nope! I know where each and every baby is. I have my inventory memorized!


----------



## Handybags

Baggs - your sanctuary is TDF.  I'm so glad to see you back here posting and joking


----------



## biggestbaglover

Oh my GOD!! I have never seen anything like this. I am totally drooling over your collection! Totally love the Hermes but I am also drooling over the Balenciaga city bag!


----------



## maywongkm

You're a genius!_ _


----------



## originallyxelle

i want to live in your closet


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ I will have to charge you rent.


----------



## Baggaholic

maywongkm said:


> You're a genius!_ _



lol,.... I like that!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

You must be a celebrity...tell me the truth, are you Victoria Beckham?  
That's a super collection!


----------



## AudreyII

Bloody hell, that's the wardrobe you need!
It's beautiful, how do you stay so organised?

Amazing Showcase!


----------



## sakara54

Baggaholic said:


> Sakara,.. why don't you give me that YUMMY Potiron Croc Birkin you have?


hehehehe


----------



## mrslaygo

nice collection!!!


----------



## hunterspoint2

I recently moved and had my closets  (3)designed to hold my bag/shoe collection which pretty much looks like yours.
My husband truly believes- I am the only one with so many bags and shoes- if only he knew.

Now here is the kicker- in the move- 2 of my Birkins, 2 Chanels, mayLV's never seemed to make it. The movers claimed they took everything off the truck- who knows.

I am now trying to replace my losses- but of course it will never be the same- a lesson well learned.
In all I lost about 10 bags.
My vintage Croc Kelly- made it however- it is one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Christiflora

What an extensive and stunning collection!  Are you done collecting?  Is there another bag that you are pursuing?


----------



## pazt

baggs - thats it! i'm moving into your closet! love your Loubs shoe collection!

oh well, what else can i say? love everything to death!


----------



## baglady2006

Stunning! absolutely the best collection I've ever seen. You have excellent taste, enjoy!


----------



## habanerita

Everytime I feel down from now on.....I will revisit your sanctuary...what a collection!!!!GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## mas2388

hunterspoint2 said:


> I recently moved and had my closets  (3)designed to hold my bag/shoe collection which pretty much looks like yours.
> My husband truly believes- I am the only one with so many bags and shoes- if only he knew.
> 
> Now here is the kicker- in the move- 2 of my Birkins, 2 Chanels, mayLV's never seemed to make it. The movers claimed they took everything off the truck- who knows.
> 
> I am now trying to replace my losses- but of course it will never be the same- a lesson well learned.
> In all I lost about 10 bags.
> My vintage Croc Kelly- made it however- it is one of my favorite pieces.



Oh no, I would be devastated!!!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

So sorry to hear that. When we moved here i took all my bags, shoes, belts, clothes, jewelry, well all my belongings and my husbands small collection of watches lures and shoes and moved them myself. I just dont trust anyone KWIM.



hunterspoint2 said:


> I recently moved and had my closets  (3)designed to hold my bag/shoe collection which pretty much looks like yours.
> My husband truly believes- I am the only one with so many bags and shoes- if only he knew.
> 
> Now here is the kicker- in the move- 2 of my Birkins, 2 Chanels, mayLV's never seemed to make it. The movers claimed they took everything off the truck- who knows.
> 
> I am now trying to replace my losses- but of course it will never be the same- a lesson well learned.
> In all I lost about 10 bags.
> My vintage Croc Kelly- made it however- it is one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## Baggaholic

Christiflora said:


> What an extensive and stunning collection!  Are you done collecting?  Is there another bag that you are pursuing?



Oh yeah, there's a lot more to come!


----------



## Baggaholic

pazt said:


> baggs - thats it! i'm moving into your closet! love your Loubs shoe collection!
> 
> oh well, what else can i say? love everything to death!



Who are you kidding,.... Your collection is sooo much bigger than mines!


----------



## Baggaholic

habanerita said:


> Everytime I feel down from now on.....I will revisit your sanctuary...what a collection!!!!GORGEOUS!!!



Thank you, thats very nice of yo to say.


----------



## Baggaholic

mas2388 said:


> Oh no, I would be devastated!!!!!!



I would have killed someone!


----------



## Kellybag

Baggs...what size are your cute feet anyway?  LOL


----------



## mrssparkles

*Baggs*, sorry to have missed this until now!
I am WOWed!  Amazing sanctuary you have!  

I am very very impressed!


----------



## Baggaholic

Kellybag said:


> Baggs...what size are your cute feet anyway?  LOL



american 6.5 
italian 37 (sometimes 37.5)


----------



## Baggaholic

mrssparkles said:


> *Baggs*, sorry to have missed this until now!
> I am WOWed!  Amazing sanctuary you have!
> 
> I am very very impressed!



I have some more pics to post but I haven't gotten around it yet.


----------



## couturefemme

Be still my heart!!!  Your collection is so fab!  I'm completely green with envy and admiration!  I keep reading Twiggers saying that there's some sort of NEW closet?!  Is that true?  I want to see those pictures you're holding out on!  I can't wait!


----------



## abbyroad

Baggaholic said:


> american 6.5
> italian 37 (sometimes 37.5)



ooohhhh...we're the same size 

I can't believe I just found this thread, Baggs!  I'm completely in awe of your collection


----------



## pursegrl12

Baggs~ Your collection is Beautiful & TDF!!!!!! I actually joined TPF after viewing your collection last year and I cannot believe how many Hermes youv'e purchased since then! BTW, please don't tell me that is your private jet in your avatar, b/c i will then just die with jealousy


----------



## luckycharm06

I kept gasping with every new picture...and now I am just pretty much breathless!!!!  what a gorgeous collection!!!!!!!


----------



## callmelulu

YUM.  What a show!  I am honored to have personally dined with some of these lovelies....maybe you can breed them and hatch some totally new iterations!


----------



## Baggaholic

callmelulu said:


> YUM.  What a show!  I am honored to have personally dined with some of these lovelies....maybe you can breed them and hatch some totally new iterations!



 How have you been!!!!!! I miss you! How's the baby?


----------



## callmelulu

almost here...i'm waddling around!  living vicariously thru your fab shoe collection, all i can cram my feet into are flip flops


----------



## Baggaholic

lol,... don't worry. It will all be over soon and you can then again start wearing all those treasures you have stashed in your closet.


----------



## excentric920

OMFG!!!!!! THIS IS AMAZING!!Hold on while I pick my jaw up off the floor!!!! I hope it didn't break from the sudden impact


----------



## twiggers

More pics more pics! LOL


----------



## simplyprincess

OOOOMG! Baggs I love everything in your closet!  Great collection and I always love to see your action pics.


----------



## Ninja Sue

I've just read (and -ed) over the last 15 pages! What a nice way to wind down the work day. Having a stressful day? Take a look at Baggs shoe-and-bag collection! It is sure to lower your blood pressure and put a smile on your face. It sure worked for me this afternoon!


----------



## RoseMary

amazing collection!!


----------



## biggestbaglover

Give us more pics!!!


----------



## SweetPurple

Baggaholic said:


> *Hermes 30cm Blue Jean Birkin PH - Leather - Togo​*


Bags, you are my hero! I am drooling ... when I grow up I want to be like Bags (at least have her collection!) lol


----------



## Aminamina

Oh RESPECT, Baggs  Thanks so much for all the titanic work you've done for all of us who's sooo hopelessly into bags and shoes...and stuff . It is a complete science dissertation on bags :okay:. So great you decided to publish your research.
And you can memorize your inventory?! My hat's off to you - I can't . I was just going to let one of my new Gucci bag go, arranged the sale and...couldn't find it . Couldn't even remember when/how I saw it the last time around my house. Now, how more bagaholic can one get? Bag black-out...it is serious stuff .
Please, do go on with your "research" for the bag-science sake. All the best of LUCK .


----------



## Luccibag

Absolutely amazing!!!  I loved everything and loved how it was presented!


----------



## lulilu

I remember many of the photos from the previous thread, and your postings as you acquired some of your beautiful hermes bags.  Astonishing, gorgeous collection -- you are fabulous!


----------



## LeeMiller

Wow, great collection.  I especially love the shoes!


----------



## Mree43

Baggs, your closet is STUNNING!! As is your collection. It's as Hot as you are. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Christine12456

omg baggs! how many bags do you have in all do you even know?? amazing love em all


----------



## Alaska

Hey- very beautiful!!!!!  Yes- like Twig said- GROUP SHOT!!


----------



## excentric920

A group shot would be amazing!!!!!


----------



## lv-lover

Wow, I think I just dislocated my jaw...you have a beautiful collection! Love all those gorgeous shoes!


----------



## edsbgrl

Baggs!  I'm so glad to see your collection re-visted!  

I do remember all the LV's.  

Now, where in the world was I when you sold the H 35's????  Arg!   I would have definately help "clear your closet" there.  lol

You have great taste.  Keep them coming!


----------



## chanelvgirl

*I'm so glad to see your collection back . Your bags and shoes collection is truly amazing. Just love them all.*


----------



## digby723

Good gracious! What an amazing collection you have!!!


----------



## theglamorous

Great Collection.


----------



## luv2shophandbag

Baggaholic said:


>


I can totally see you with this bag. It's not Hermes, but the Boogie bag is a classic.


----------



## Emma Antonia

Stunning collection!  Congrats and Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luv2shophandbag

My husband is so pissed right now--he asked how long I will be on the computer instead of being with him. I told him 5 minutes, but then I came across this thread. It's now 30 minutes and counting...I have to see the Noisette one more time...sigh...


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

great collection - wow!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

Fabulous collection!  Thanks for sharing that was a fun ride.


----------



## Minnie

Baggaholic said:


> *Just in case there are any burglars out there I live in a private gated community with 4 watch dogs, patrolling security guards and a house alarmed like no bank is!!!! There is no way your getting in here so don't waste your time! * I'm serious!



Better yet , you have your daughter!!
You know there is no way in hell, she is letting anyone into her mommy's closet BECAUSE she has claimed those bags in a few years!! She is a smart cookie!!


----------



## Minnie

I started from page one and going through the posts, I was shaking like an addict!!
and thinking, LETS GET TO THE GOOD STUFF!!!!
GET TO THE GOOD STUFF!!!!!!!
and I finally made it, to the Hermes section.
YOU SAVE THE BEST FOR LAST HUH MISSY!!
wanted to give me a heart attack??


----------



## QuirkyCool

Baggaholic said:


> The only celeb I want to be is Victoria Becham!


 
You sell yourself short! You are much prettier and have much better taste. Plus,you have personality!


----------



## BagFreak

You are TRULY the  on here, LOVE everything. Wow you fell for Hermes hard. Everything is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Lol, Trust me, VB has nothing on you!!! Your whole collection from the shoes, to the bags to the closet itself is TDF, thanks for sharing and taking the trouble to show us of your treasures!!x
ps- I may not have any Hermes yet, but you have sure pushed me to the gym quicker than I wanted!lol!x


----------



## Baggaholic

GOT A NEW BAG YESTERDAY!!!!!! Will be posting pictures soon!


----------



## edsbgrl

Baggaholic said:


> GOT A NEW BAG YESTERDAY!!!!!! Will be posting pictures soon!


 
Soon as in now?   (I'm impatient)


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow, this thread is on fire! Cant wait to see the new member of your family!x


----------



## Hummingbird

FABULOUS!! Thanks for sharing your treasures.  Awesome thread.


----------



## Luna

Love how you have everything organized!


----------



## excentric920

YAYAYAY NEW BAG!!!!!


----------



## loren

WOW Baggs, i can't believe what you've acquired and I want to be on your call list when you decide to let one of those gorgeous H bags go.  I'm loving all your bags but the noisette and the croc made my heart stop.  thanks


----------



## Baggaholic

This is my new baby I got yesterday from the Madison Ave store........ umm fresh Barenia! 


*Hermes Barenia Picotin PM PH - Leather - Barenia*​


----------



## Baggaholic

The following are some bags I had not taken pictures of yet.


*Hermes Paris Bombay Rouge Garrance - Leather Epsom*


----------



## Baggaholic

*Hermes 31cm Trim Raisin - Leather Togo - ​Contrast Stitch in Potiron​*


----------



## Baggaholic

I love to read about anything Hermes too! It's not just about the bags!


----------



## Baggaholic

Not a quite all my bags are here, some are in boxes. These are the ones I'm using now for summer. This is just a peek!


----------



## ch3rrybl0ss0ms

Love your colorful collections!!


----------



## starsnhevn

I think I've died and gone to heaven.... LOL


----------



## excentric920

I T Just Keeps Getting Better And Better!!!!


----------



## H&H

LOVE your new Barenia picotin !!!!! Congratulations *Baggs*, your collection is magnifique !!!! I just arrived in NYC  just had some sushi and tomorrow I will go to Madison Avenue))


----------



## Baggaholic

Ahh! Really, what are you doing on your stay here? Are you meeting up with any members?


----------



## edsbgrl

the Barenia Picotin.


----------



## H&H

Baggaholic said:


> Ahh! Really, what are you doing on your stay here? Are you meeting up with any members?



everyone was too busy  but maybe I'll meet alo tomorrow and sundayafternoon I'll back home again. Hopefully next time I'll get a chance to see all the NYCgals


----------



## amuse bouche

Great photos.  Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## CobaltBlu

baggs baggs baggs!!! WOW!!! 
I would type more, but I am unconscious on the floor.
I just love your collection. You have such a varied group of lovely bags, they are just fabulous. 

Congratulations to you, and thank you so much for taking the time to post such great photos here!!!


----------



## elizabethk

I'm in love!


----------



## lightness

starsnhevn said:


> I think I've died and gone to heaven.... LOL




 I've died and gone to Baggs' closet.


----------



## Lyanna Stark

Baggs! What a fabulous collection! I love all your bags, and your shoes are droolworthy!


----------



## Birkin123

You are truly a Baggaholic!  That describes you to a "T".

I love the fact that you are not a purse snob.  You have tons of H purses (which are all to die for), yet you also welcome (and love) other labels into your life.  We could all learn a lesson from your openmindedness...


----------



## OG_Baby

Stunning collection!


----------



## Yorelica

Baggs: when I saw your thread re-opened with all those photos...
I knew it was heaven!

LOVE EACH AND EVERY ITEM OF YOURS. You have a dreamy shoe collection; and of course a TDF Hermes collection.
Love love love it all! Thanks for sharing with us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mas2388

damn...i really don't know what to say...it's just so amazing...i think my mouth will be open just thinking about your goodies...love the barenia picotin...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wow what a lot of lovely things - Lovely Louis Vuitton, Beautiful BBags, Stunning Shoes and a great Rolex on your wrist too (in the LV Bracelet photo!).

I want to live in your closet!


----------



## frenchiefan

OMG - utterly speechless!!!


----------



## Kellybag

Your Shoes Rock!!!


----------



## jag

That's it! I wanna move in! You have THE best collection Baggs!


----------



## winona77

Baggaholic said:


> american 6.5
> italian 37 (sometimes 37.5)




muahahahaaaaa...

I'm the same size


----------



## dmnyc

I am absolutely stunned!  Gorgeous collection -- I especially love the new Raisin bag.  That color is TDF!


----------



## Baggaholic

jag said:


> That's it! I wanna move in! You have THE best collection Baggs!



I'll make up the lease in just a min. What do you need a 3 minute lease?


----------



## Baggaholic

Kellybag said:


> Your Shoes Rock!!!



I need more shoes!!


----------



## mskellybag

*Bagg,* marvelous phenomenal magnificent TDF collections  i'm not worthy 
you inspired me a lot


----------



## purplekitty

I just love coming to this thread and gazing at your collection in awe!!


----------



## luv2shophandbag

*Baggs:* This thread is an oasis in my day. When too much sh*t happens, I duck out for a few and gaze upon your collections. Do you ever go in your closet(s) to play or unwind?


----------



## cola262

wow, great bags! Great shoes! Great closet! 
Lol I loved the storytelling, before and after. Amazing collection!


----------



## missruby

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

OMG!! 
WONDERFUL Hermes collection! Love the Kellys especially!  Hope to get one in the future!
You have a really good taste!


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

wow gorgeous


----------



## Mounia

You are my idol! Your collection is just amazing!I also love your personality! You ROCK!


----------



## taygalchi

Oh my goodness! I am glad I read this before I went to bed so I can dream of sleeping in this closet! Wow!


----------



## Baggaholic

luv2shophandbag said:


> *Baggs:* This thread is an oasis in my day. When too much sh*t happens, I duck out for a few and gaze upon your collections. Do you ever go in your closet(s) to play or unwind?



ALWAYS! 

I pet them, sniff them,  on them, model them in front of the mirror (my kids keep asking me how many more times am I gonna do that) 

AND THE BEST PART! as soon as I open the door it's like a shocking smell of Hermes leather that just smacks you in your face!


----------



## Tulip Purple

Bagg.. yr collections are amazing, Luv the Hermes bags...  never get bore to keep view yr pics.
Am wondering how many often do u clean the dust on yr walkin wordrobe?? especially those shoes...ooh gosh..wonderfull!!!!



Baggaholic said:


> Not a quite all my bags are here, some are in boxes. These are the ones I'm using now for summer. This is just a peek!


----------



## Tulip Purple

OOhh..this my waiting list bag.. Dont know my babe will comingush:

You are so lucky, *Bagg*... so envy u 



Baggaholic said:


> My latest bag,.....
> 
> *Hermes 30cm Gold Togo Birkin PH - Leather - Togo​*


----------



## Tulip Purple

OOh bagg, I luv yr Pink & Brown Croc shoes...  and purple one aslooo...



Baggaholic said:


>


----------



## Tulip Purple

Oohh..my fave purple...  ooh Kelly



Baggaholic said:


> First Purchase!
> 
> *28cm Hermes Cyclamen Kelly PH - Leather, Epsom* Sold


----------



## Tulip Purple

Amazing Bagg, U have CROC BIRKIN in brown...... I dont know when I can get this....  How lucky u are...



Baggaholic said:


> THEN THE HERMES GODS BLESSED ME WITH THIS GRAND PURCHASE
> 
> *Hermes 30cm Miel Nilo Crocodile Birkin GH*


----------



## Tulip Purple

OOh bagg, put me in yr list as urs fans
Hope u dont mind post yr outfit pic with this 25cm kelly Noisette PH. I wanted to see you in Hermes action plsss... I beg U...:kiss:



Baggaholic said:


> *Hermes 25cm Kelly Noisette PH - Leather - Vache Liegee*


----------



## Baggaholic

Thanks for all those wonderful comments TP!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

NEW BAG!!!!!!!!

*Hermes 20cm Black Box Sellier Kelly GH  (Mini Kelly) *






[/IMG]​


----------



## brtracy

OMG!!! I check back everyday to see if there is any new bag... hehe.. 
I showed my boyfriend the picture of your closet and said I want one just like that....


----------



## Baggaholic

More yummy pictures!

Compared to JPG mini Kelly





Compared to 25cm Kelly





Bearn wallet won't fit! 
It's okay,.. I'll just get a new one!!!! 





With Harp Cadena hanging!


----------



## chanelvgirl

Baggaholic said:


> More yummy pictures!
> 
> Compared to JPG mini Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to 25cm Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearn wallet won't fit!
> It's okay,.. I'll just get a new one!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Harp Cadena hanging!


*OMG another gorgeous Kelly!! Baggs, you're killing me.  Congrats!!*


----------



## Baggaholic

I THINK I'm done until my Birthday comes,... in Nov. :s


----------



## Baggaholic

OPA!!!!!!!


----------



## twiggers

LOve the new addition baggs!!!!!


----------



## Kellybag

I adore your precious new baby!


----------



## Baggaholic

Ty!!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Here's some modeling pics,.. sorry so dark but we are having the ****tiest of weathers today.


----------



## karrey

You look gorgeous with your mini kelly and i must say i hard lots of fun going through your sanctuary.Love everything.How long have you been collecting?


----------



## Baggaholic

Hermes - A little over a year

Everything else,... forever!


----------



## lehua9

I just finished reading through your thread...Wow everything is gorgeous!  I love how all of your shoes look like they're brand new.


----------



## Alaska

the Mini Kelly!!! Congrats E!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you FA!!!!


----------



## mskellybag

oh my o my...u look elegant 
your mini kelly's really gorgeous...love it 
i always coming back to ur sanctuary, *Bagg *... it's always brighten my day


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ I'm glad to be of assistance


----------



## excentric920

Baggaholic said:


> OPA!!!!!!!



DAMN RIGHT GIRL!!!!

CONGRATS ON THE NEW KELLY!!!!!


----------



## the_lvlady

Your collection rocks!!!!:okay:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Baggaholic

excentric920 said:


> DAMN RIGHT GIRL!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE NEW KELLY!!!!!



Thank you! I can't stop looking at my baby K


----------



## Baggaholic

the_lvlady said:


> Your collection rocks!!!!:okay:
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you for looking


----------



## Kellybag

Your baby Kelly makes your regular Kelly look HUGE!


----------



## Baggaholic

Yes, I agree. I will use her during the day and to daytime events.


----------



## twiggers

Awww Bagg the modelling shots look great!!!! I am in awe...all those Hermes in just a year? WOW! LOL Are you sure you aren't missing any daughters/sisters/femal cousins?? I could be your long lost relative LOLOL


----------



## edsbgrl

I can't stop looking at the croc Birkin


----------



## Tulip Purple

Hip Hip Horeey Your Kelly bags family.. I luv them all..Bravoo



Baggaholic said:


> OPA!!!!!!!


----------



## Tulip Purple

*Bravoo Bagg*!!! U always look Gorgeous & Execelent with all outfit

Hmm.. *Bagg*, would u mind post yr modelling pic with 25cm kelly plss...

Thanks for sharing yr fabulous pics.



Baggaholic said:


> Here's some modeling pics,.. sorry so dark but we are having the ****tiest of weathers today.


----------



## Tulip Purple

*Bagg*, wondering how many often u clean those wordrobe n yr dozen dozen bags?
How do u maintance all those leather bags ( especially H ) & the shoes ?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drdreawisc

OH MY GOD!!! I feel like I just saw heaven!


----------



## star3777

You look SO FABULOS BAGGS! WOW!!! I ADORE your new Kelly! Perfect size!!! I love small bags, I am small too(although now I feel like a whale- 2 more weeks until baby) Your collection is SERIOUSLY droolworthy!!!!


----------



## julietcapulet

What a fabulous sanctuary! I love everything! The mini Kelly is gorgeous!


----------



## dumdumsun

speechless
enjoyed your pictures very much!
you're a lucky lady to have such beautiful bags!


----------



## Jaaanice

you have a GORGEOUS collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Baggaholic

twiggers said:


> Awww Bagg the modelling shots look great!!!! I am in awe...all those Hermes in just a year? WOW! LOL Are you sure you aren't missing any daughters/sisters/femal cousins?? I could be your long lost relative LOLOL



I think I could use a new sis!


----------



## Baggaholic

edsbgrl said:


> I can't stop looking at the croc Birkin



Yea, it sure is a beauty!


----------



## Baggaholic

Tulip Purple said:


> *Bagg*, wondering how many often u clean those wordrobe n yr dozen dozen bags?
> How do u maintance all those leather bags ( especially H ) & the shoes ?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Seriously. I'm anal about my closet. I'm always in there cleaning and dusting and ploishing. I used to have someone that did it for me but I stopped using her and decided I wanted to do it myself. I feel like a little girl playing with her barbies.


----------



## Baggaholic

drdreawisc said:


> OH MY GOD!!! I feel like I just saw heaven!



It is "Just like Heaven"


----------



## Baggaholic

star3777 said:


> You look SO FABULOS BAGGS! WOW!!! I ADORE your new Kelly! Perfect size!!! I love small bags, I am small too(although now I feel like a whale- 2 more weeks until baby) Your collection is SERIOUSLY droolworthy!!!!



Thank you Starr. Have a safe delivery!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you: *julietcapulet  dumdumsun Jaaanice* for all you sweet comments!


----------



## Baggaholic

*I love you I love you I love u I love you I love you I love you, I love you!
I --- love you 
I --- love you 
I love you I love you I love you I love you I love you I love you I love you!

You guys seen that new Mercedes Benz commercial? 
I feel like that about my Hermes bags! 

*​


----------



## Aggie

oh my gosh baggs, you name fits you so well, bags you have like 200,000$ worth of stuff at least in your closet. that's amazing! never seen anything like it


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ I HAVE!!!! Victoria Beckham's closet! hahaha!


----------



## londondolly

I can totally related to that!  I love mucking around in my closet too, just admiring my bags 



Baggaholic said:


> Seriously. I'm anal about my closet. I'm always in there cleaning and dusting and ploishing. I used to have someone that did it for me but I stopped using her and decided I wanted to do it myself. I feel like a little girl playing with her barbies.


----------



## Baggaholic

he he ^^ me to,.... *hopping around like a rabbit* a muck a muck a muck a muck a muck a muck a muck a muck


----------



## Sammyjoe

Baggaholic said:


> he he ^^ me to,.... *hopping around like a rabbit* a muck a muck a muck a muck a muck a muck a muck a muck


 

Muck a Muck? That's so funny! It is so nice that you enjoy your bags so muchxx


----------



## pursegrl12

Bbags~your new Kelly is gorgeous! I think your the luckiest girl in the world to have such a beautiful Hermes collection


----------



## shopalot

Baggs you have an amazing collection!!!!!!!
All of your Hermes are beautiful and so very practical (in a good, amazinig, wonderful way)!!!
Your shoes also rock!


----------



## jewelbear

What an insanely beautiful collection. I am having palpitations over your croc birkin.....ok and sooo many others! Thanks so much for sharing.    V


----------



## Jen Loves LV

Holy COW, I'm speechless.


----------



## savvyblonde

*I'm in AWWWW This collection is outrageous!*


----------



## Tigger11

Just found this thread. Where have I been.

IS there anything you don't have? Fab closet, fab figure, clothes, bags, shoes, loads of H............


----------



## redcoral

Very nice collection!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

Amazing Collection!


----------



## starfused

Love love love all your bags! they, and your shoe collection are tdf!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sweet lord, i've fallen in love!

Nice bag.../ 





Baggaholic said:


> *Hermes 30cm Blue Jean Birkin PH - Leather - Togo​*


----------



## Bag Fetish

This color is just yummy!!!


Baggaholic said:


> Hermes 31cm Chartrues Bolide GH - Leather - Clemance


----------



## Bag Fetish

LOVE IT ! I'm so into red these days!!!



Baggaholic said:


> *Hermes 30cm Birkin Rough Garrance PH - Leather - Clemance*


----------



## Lainey

good gracious!  you're bags are amazing!


----------



## COSMOS

It was a pleasure viewing your collection!

Your so fun and sophisticated at the same time - Your an inspriation.


----------



## chat

OMG!!! I have more fun looking at your collection than the hermes site!!!!!
thanks for sharing


----------



## kneehighz

I'm on here everyday and I MISSED this thread?!?!?! I seriously couldn't breathe..went through every page...exhaled but couldn't inhale... I LOOOOOOVE your closet. Thank you so much for taking the time to take these pics and tell the "story". BTW which bags did you let go of?


----------



## ilurvebags

Oh my Goodness!!!!!!
Thats an absolutely gorgeous collection!

I read you have a daughter. Do you want to adopt me too? 

Hehe, just curious does your daughter borrow your bags?  What fun!


----------



## MIB

Wow, well everyone pretty much said it all - it truly is what Purse heaven must be like. It is a very well planned out bag portfolio. Thank you for putting it all together and bringing it all here for all of us to drool over. That took some serious effort!!! 
My hat goes off to you


----------



## espanv

If I die today, it will be* ALL YOUR FAULT* for posting these pics that gave me a heart-attack!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear my heart skipped a beat when I saw your closet. Question, it looks like your shoes are all brand new - do you wear them or just keep them for an investment? Same with the bags, do you use any of them? Just wondering, since I don't have bags like these, I always wonder if people actually use them? And you have to tell us, is that your jet in the avatar?????? Are you a celeb?????


----------



## Baggaholic

Yes maam! I use everything. I just keep everything in tip top shape.


----------



## Baggaholic

Oh, and please don't die!


----------



## Baggaholic

pursegrl12 said:


> Bbags~your new Kelly is gorgeous! I think your the luckiest girl in the world to have such a beautiful Hermes collection



Thank you so much. I am very grateful and honored to have all of these lovelies in my possession. I will treasure them always.


----------



## Baggaholic

shopalot said:


> Baggs you have an amazing collection!!!!!!!
> All of your Hermes are beautiful and so very practical (in a good, amazinig, wonderful way)!!!
> Your shoes also rock!



Thank you Shopalot! 

By the way YOU ROCK!!!! I love that gold evelyne in your avatar. I'm drooling here!


----------



## Baggaholic

Tigger11 said:


> Just found this thread. Where have I been.
> 
> IS there anything you don't have? Fab closet, fab figure, clothes, bags, shoes, loads of H............



A MULTI GAZILLIONAIRE FOR A HUSBAND!!!! That's what I need! 


*hey, this is the purse forum* Shallow obsessing strongly encouraged!


----------



## Baggaholic

kneehighz said:


> I'm on here everyday and I MISSED this thread?!?!?! I seriously couldn't breathe..went through every page...exhaled but couldn't inhale... I LOOOOOOVE your closet. Thank you so much for taking the time to take these pics and tell the "story". BTW which bags did you let go of?



just a couple of them

Almost all of my non H bags
and,..
Cyclamen Kelly
Gold Kelly
Blue Jean Birkin - but replaced with another BJ Birkin that was the right size for me.
Indigo Birkin
Constance


I'm contemplating on another one to replace with another but I have to think about it a lot!


----------



## DamierLover

Your bag and shoe collection are breathtaking.  Unbelieveable is another term I might use.  Now can we please see  your private jet and it's hanguar???


----------



## karolynka

OMG!  
I DEDICATE MY FIRST POST EVER TO YOUUUU!! 

(every showcase will just look so poor compared to yours..)

you're the #1!!

love from italy


----------



## espanv

Tee, you are too much - thanks for answering (most) my questions. *wink* *wink*.


----------



## Minnie

BAGGS, DON'T replace that bag you are contemplating!! It is so lovely and delicate! I saw it again today and I can't let you sell it!


----------



## Baggaholic

DamierLover said:


> Your bag and shoe collection are breathtaking.  Unbelieveable is another term I might use.  *Now can we please see  your private jet and it's hanguar???*



 it's not mines,.... YET!


----------



## Baggaholic

karolynka said:


> OMG!
> *I DEDICATE MY FIRST POST EVER TO YOUUUU!!*
> 
> (every showcase will just look so poor compared to yours..)
> 
> you're the #1!!
> 
> love from italy



Now that's an honor.  Thank you.


----------



## Baggaholic

espanv said:


> Tee, you are too much - thanks for answering (most) my questions. *wink* *wink*.


----------



## Baggaholic

Minnie said:


> BAGGS, DON'T replace that bag you are contemplating!! It is so lovely and *delicate*! I saw it again today and I can't let you sell it!



That's the reason why. Plus I don't need *2* black bags.


----------



## *oOOhLaLa*

all i can say is ....
*I ADORE ur Hermes-sssssssssssssss*!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you!


----------



## Mounia

Baggaholic said:


> Here's some modeling pics,.. sorry so dark but we are having the ****tiest of weathers today.



 Just amazing


----------



## eliot

Amazing collection Baggs!  Do you ever carry non-h bags now?


----------



## claravi

hi, i am SHOCKED by such a wonderful collection. as i see you're an expert i have a question if you dont mind telling... i'm waiting for a 35 cm birkin, i mesure 1,65 m ( sorry don't know in inches...). Do you think it will be too big?? i've seen you found your 35 blue jean too big for you... and i can't afford two hermes for the moment, so i want to be sure i take the right size!
thanks! 
clara.


----------



## rox_rocks

You have the best collection ever!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## amiekbs8

oh my god!!!!  i think i'm in love and his name is your closet! fabulous collection!


----------



## scarcici

GREAT, GREAT, GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What I only want is ONE of your Hermes...only one, please


----------



## seton

Baggs, great collection! What program do you use to watermark your pics?


----------



## MzDiNa

omg, ur hermes collections are absolutely amazing so is ur shoes collections


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Yay! I'm glad to see this back! I really enjoy your sanctuary and you have a gorgeous colletion!*


----------



## moogle

Baggaholic said:


> And in that closet, Baggs kept some yummy treasures that looked like this,.........​


 

I'm so jealous!  I want one of those so badly!!!!

Everything is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## gorgeousjp

wow! you're AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## princesslv

i love your closet.


----------



## kopibaby

Baggs - this is AMAZING!
It makes my bags and shoes collection seems so novice now.
Thanks for sharing with us your collection. Its a nice way to perk up a dull and boring day.


----------



## jenn4lv

wow, love your closet.  everything looks so gorgeous.  love your collection.


----------



## Danica

amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## simplyobsessed

wow. you've got the goods


----------



## sesrup

I am speechless.


----------



## Spicykar

So Amazing (: I love your taste (: Post some more


----------



## kopibaby

Baggs - I was still tinking of your collection last nite!

Any openings for a god-sister/god-daughter or something?


----------



## Kellybag

Came back to take an updated look!  I just found a bag I have my eye on if you ever sell. LOL


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ The bag is yours if I ever sell! Scouts Honor!


----------



## bootilicious

Boy am I relieved I stumbled upon this thread! It sure has made my otherwise boring night 


I dont know what to say but this is a mighty mighty mighty fine collection - and you darling are absolutely FABULOUS


----------



## baglady2006

This is Fabulousity+++++    Your collection is out of this world! Congrats


----------



## cymbeline

i JUST became a member yesterday (i haven't even added a picture yet), and i'm just in disbelief...utter disbelief....your closet is like a store! only better lol i'm always falling in love with new bags, and my boyfriend gets bothered b.c. he doesn't understand why girls need so many bags...you're definitely my inspiration! i LOVE your bags and hope to be able to buy a Hermes one day! I just need a really good career lol...btw, i think you own more bags than Hilton and Richie together...anyway, truly  your collection!


----------



## chrho

Awesome closet!!! Your collection is TDF!!!


----------



## jasmin9zq

can someone help me understand baggaholic, i feel like i'm developing into it !!!!!!!!!!!! AND I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT
-i'm a newbie and i'm overdosing on baggaholic and feeling like i'm gonna have to go to the hospital any minute now!@!


----------



## jasmin9zq

baggaholic is now my role model! not only am i wiping my eyes from all the tears of pure happiness , i'm now going to get up and take a walk <-- FOR MY OWN GOOD!!!


----------



## Baby Boo

amazing amazing collection thts all ihave to say


----------



## margaritaxmix

You are officially the tPF BAG QUEEN!
Or at least the Hermes Goddess...


----------



## PrincessMe

Amazing!!! Every single piece is sheer perfection!! Congrats!!!!

i was getting dizzy there for a minute!!! 

 I esp love your gold Fendi, ur pink bow Louboutin's & ur mini Kelly


----------



## PrincessMe

oh i forgot urs is my favorite collection!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

jasmin9zq said:


> can someone help me understand baggaholic, i feel like i'm developing into it !!!!!!!!!!!! AND I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT
> -i'm a newbie and i'm overdosing on baggaholic and feeling like i'm gonna have to go to the hospital any minute now!@!



 This certainly cheered me up today!


----------



## maryg1

Bagg your collection is drving me crazy! Your closet value is far more than my apartment value! I live vicariously over you and your Hermes bags, since I think I'll never own one. Congrats and keep posting!


----------



## mdev

OMG! love your hermes collection, and loubs shoes!


----------



## brownie20

amazing closet


----------



## Rain12

Nice collection.


----------



## frenchiefan

Just another peek....fabulous as ever Baggs!


----------



## baglady925

Wow!!!! This has been some experience. LOVE LOVE LOVE everything.Thanks for letting us in the closet!


----------



## FashionMIKE

Whhhhat an AmAzInG CoLleCtIoN!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabySanja

OMG !! I'm very speachless 
You're collection is so amazing 
I know you are Victoria Beckham right  ???


----------



## *Juicy Jenn*

Wow........ I'm speechless! 
I can only dream of having a collection like yours one day! I just joined this group and knew my first post had to be here. Your collection is the most amazing thing I've seen so far! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## handbag addict

As always baggaholic amazing...just amazing!!! Once more CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## ilovemylife

WOW !! This is my first time on bag showcase. Your collection is amazing. Very impressive indeed.


----------



## soulfly

wow! i am totally in love with your collection, especially your shoes!! 
you could totally open your own store! hehe
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rachiebabes

Baggaholic, you are living every girl's fantasy--designer bags and shoes galore!! My jaw was on the floor as I was scrolling through your pictures. (And you, by the way, look absolutely fabulous!) I would love to see _more_ pictures--modeling pics, group shots, and more individual shots of your bags with their names and styles... 
Thank you so much for letting us in your closet!


----------



## tkc3689

Thanks so much for letting us peek into your closet.  You have an absolutely fabulous collection.  Love it!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## lp1062

Oh my...such a beautiful collection.  It's like looking at an art collection.  Stunning.


----------



## Lynpink

Love your collection!!  Neat storage!!


----------



## BalenciagaLove1

Wow Baggaholic! You have the BEST collection I have seen thus far, you rock!!!  Thanks for sharing your closet, and let me know if you ever want to get rid of any Birkin's... I've been looking for one forever!


----------



## ladybugfreckle

Wow. Wow. Wow. No other words come close! Beautiful collection!


----------



## shopforcheap

holy crapppppppp..


----------



## sueblue198

Oh! my! God! The best collection I´ve ever seen. Bags and shoes are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Hey girls!!

Tank you for all the sweet comments!!! I have *MORE*  to add but have not had the time lately!! 

I'll be posting more very soon!!! XOXOXOXOXO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GyrlLayney

Baggaholic - your collection is incredible!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

this is some serious bag porn! gorg collection


----------



## twiggers

Ohhh Bagg...can't wait for more pics!!!! Maybe some closet pics? LOLOL I'd love to see how you keep them all organized to know which one to wear which day!


----------



## scarlett13

So, I was about to log off of here to do homework then I stumbled into your thread.................... 

WOW!! Can I move into your closet? lol


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ Sure 

Now go do your homework!


----------



## susieserb

Baggaholic said:


> The only celeb I want to be is Victoria Becham!


 
Hummmm ARE YOU??


----------



## KayMomto3

OOooooo

I..... can't......breath......

all I can do is this...


----------



## the swan

Amazing Collection


----------



## flungflung83

OMG! My jaw just fell to the floor.  

Your collection, I mean 'store' is amazing!!!


----------



## finzup

wow.. don't know how I missed this thread... but wow, what a great collection!!!


----------



## peach6

ur collection is superb!


----------



## Miyoshi637

Omg you're my idol! I wish I could live in your closet and model bags with you!


----------



## jme2k3

Baggaholic said:


> *Hermes 25cm Black Birkin PH - Leather - Swift​*


 
LOVE the denim AND the bag. Your collection is amazing and beautiful. Im assuming those are LV Jeans...they are HOT!!


----------



## creighbaby

wow! thank you so very, very much for sharing.


----------



## Baggaholic

New Bag Alert!!!!!!!!


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow Is that a YSL Calf Hair Muse??? OMG I have been searching for that bag!!! I would like to  have a collection like yours someday!!!


----------



## solitair

speachless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dibernal

I wish I can play in your closet with you and I will let you play in my closet too we could be best friends LOL

Incredible collection, boy and I though I was bad. Tell me, do you do what I do.....wear a different purse every day? Do envious people hate you cause you have a such a great taste?


----------



## Scooby Doo

Omg, your collection is *F-A-B* !


----------



## edsbgrl

Baggaholic said:


> New Bag Alert!!!!!!!!


 
Ok, I'll bite..............What is it?????


----------



## Yorelica

wheres the new bag pics? Hehe..
please add em' to your showcase E!


----------



## Baggaholic

I am, I'm taking good pictures of them... Will post in a min.


----------



## excentric920

WHERE IS THE NEW BAG!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!
I can't contain myself!!!!!!


----------



## Kiki198028

Thanks for sharing, your collection is amazing!


----------



## ally24k

wow i'm excited! I always love it when you get new bags .


----------



## edsbgrl

Ok. I've seen the new bags ...........elsewhere  but they deserve a spotlight in your showcase too


----------



## Dollymic

OMG...
awesome collection!


----------



## Faurecia

I think I just found my dream closet.  I think this is the last thing my BF wanted me to see.  He doesn't like to think about how many bags and shoes I want.  The subject scares him.


----------



## candace117

Baggaholic said:


> *Gosh,... I'm really a bag addict!*​:s


 

Oh lovely Baggs. How long have you been collecting?


----------



## candace117

Baggaholic said:


> and I love it! I might not be able to buy a bag a week like I used to but being able to own a Hermes bag is well worth it!


 
 So does that mean you can toss a couple Coach bags my way for Christmas???


----------



## Purse-o-holic

whoa. What an extensive collection. really amazing.


----------



## shoppaholic

fabulous!


----------



## FALLAX COR

this is my first time looking at this thread, and i have to say, you inspired me to clean my closet!!! i love your sanctuary!!


----------



## michelles

Amazing collection!


----------



## violathebee

you're my idol


----------



## Baggaholic

candace117 said:


> So does that mean you can toss a couple Coach bags my way for Christmas???




 You know this actually deserves a bag!!!! PM me your address!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

violathebee said:


> you're my idol



Thank you!

It has taken so long to put together a perfect collection like this. It's my baby!


----------



## candace117

Baggaholic said:


> You know this actually deserves a bag!!!! PM me your address!!!!


 

LOL!!! You're not serious....


----------



## Jahpson

My goodness!! I think you just about covered every high end brand name on this forum!


----------



## echo_23

Wow, the only thing that could possibly be more beautiful than your marron fonce birkin is your croc birkin!  You have such amazing taste!  I am sooooo jealous.  I can't imagine walking into a closet like that everyday.  It must be like a dream!  I'm sure you treasure it and grateful for it all, but in case you need a reminder, wow you are one lucky woman!!!!  Enjoy them for us!


----------



## chai15

wow! what a nice collections!!!...


----------



## candace117

Baggaholic said:


> *Hermes 31cm Trim Raisin - Leather Togo - ​*
> *Contrast Stitch in Potiron*​


 

AHHHHhhhhhh, every time I see raisin my heart skips a beat....
And E, you are just as beautiful of a person as your collection is!


----------



## b00mbaka

Baggaholic said:


> I am, I'm taking good pictures of them... Will post in a min.



Your fans are waiting... give us more to drool over! LOL!

GO BAGGA! It's your birthday! GO BAGGA! It's your birthday!


----------



## Moonstarr

This is the first time I've looked at this thread and all I can say is ... WOW WOW WOW!!!  Absolutely fabulous collection!!  And I love the pics of your closet ... that is every girls dream! It's a pleasure to view all your pics! Can't wait to see the new bag!


----------



## Julide

Baggaholic your trims are all beautiful I love your entire collection but the Raisin trim and the white trim (sigh) I love them


----------



## hermes_lemming

So _this_ is what heaven looks like?

And where's the latest addition, I might add? Hmmm

Last but not least, happy HAPPY birthday Baggs!!!


----------



## galex101404

wow.. your collection is AMAZING!!!


----------



## mskellybag

Baggaholic said:


> New Bag Alert!!!!!!!!



 i can't wait to see :okay:


----------



## blew415

Speechless.  WOW!


----------



## duchess

I can't wait to see your new bag!!!  I hope that you had a great Birthday in Paris!


----------



## weekender2

WOW!  what a truly amazing collection.  You have impeccable taste.  The Hermes is just unbelievable! Enjoy!


----------



## C H A N E L Blonde

Oh... to be your daughter!  I just want to play dress up in your closet.  And I am a grown woman.. lol!!!  Congratulations on a well deserved, beautiful collection.  

Can't wait to see what you add for Christmas...hum..... what are you thinking about???


----------



## gelbergirl

Where are your beautiful choices from Paris????
I am looking all over the forum !
Hope the trip and the shopping were both great.


----------



## Couture_Girl

holy crap!!

after looking through all 33 pages, i am in awe :]

i hope when i grow up (im only 13), my collection will look like yours :]


----------



## babyshingo

your thread is entertaining


----------



## sunny82

uh-mAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZING  this is so amazing...

i had to show my bf..now he CAN'T complain...

you have a fabulous closet~


----------



## The tall one

your collection is . WOW


----------



## Southern-Belle

One word AMAZING...

I sat here and went through all 33 pages...

P.S. This is my first post LOL!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Welcome,hopefully when Baggaholic returns she will add more goodies!x


----------



## JADA

Your collection is awesome!  I am speechless.


----------



## dreamz905

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## wordbox

Stunning collection! We need more pics!


----------



## Joke

Seriously the best collection.
You must have every bag on my wish list!


----------



## Bagnista

OK this must have taken you FOREVER!!!! Just looking at your collection makes me tired!!!! I have been trying to get the right Hermes forever but I don't know what to start with.... Nice collection... I lovvvvvvve it!!!! MORE...MORE..MORE.....


----------



## tulip618

I am in bag and shoe heaven!!!!! I don't want to leave...........Can I visit your mansion sometime??


----------



## jessi5786

Stunning!  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Baggaholic

Hey girls...

Been away for a while. Just wanted to say that my closet is under construction  my bags are tucked in their boxes and stored in my garage! :s

Now that it's gutted I'm going to be posting pictures of some idea's I have and need your help choosing! Think this will be fun!


----------



## addicted2chanel

OMG, I am beyond jealous. I wanna raid your closet! I love your entire collection!


----------



## anHermesLover

WOW.....I'm glad you are back with all the eye candy...can't wait to see your NEW Closet.

STUNNING(you and your collection)!!  LOVED all the pictures....thanks for making my day!


----------



## disney4us

Wow, this is the first time looking at this post.  What a stunning collection.  And a new closet for these babies?  I look forward to seeing future pics.


----------



## candace117

I can't wait, Baggs!


----------



## xi_captain

OMG, what an amazing, amazing collection...I can only dream of having a collection like yours!!!


----------



## elizabethk

I always love this thread! Congrats on your new purchase Baggs........good luck reconfiguring the closet!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Can't wait to see pics of the new closet..!!! 
Surely it will be stunning!


----------



## danae

Ooooh can't wait for the FABULOUSNESS that is going to happen in this thread! Yay!


----------



## harleyNemma

I am looking forward to seeing what you've got under construction for your fabulous collection!


----------



## bene.blackout

You have got the most beautiful collection i have ever seen.
Speechless.
Congratulations!


----------



## tulip618

I am excited to see your new closet!!


----------



## accio sacculus

OMG baggaholic!  I'm stunned speechless... what an incredibly gorgeous collection!  I esp. LOVE the Balenciaga and Hermes!  You have such great taste!  Can't wait to see your new closet!    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ineedbags

OH. MY. GOD. This is probably a tired (and trite) refrain for you by now, but there's no two ways about it you, for the lack of a better descriptrion, have a mindblowingly beautiful collection 

Quick quick organise your closet soon! And put up more pics! You've just made my day! Am so going to be checking this thread obsessively


----------



## miss gucci

omg u have such a fabolous collection...
i wish i would have a collection like u..


----------



## Samia

A collection to truly TDF!


----------



## MsAmie

Very nice collection! TDF!!!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Passing by to see what's new.  How is the closet coming along?  I know construction can take a long time ...


----------



## Minnie

HI HONEY!!!  I miss you soo much.
I have so busy but I cant wait to see lets make plans for lunch.
MWA!!


----------



## newmom

Hope the closet is almost done, would love to see more pics!


----------



## elle tee

Baggs where did you go?  Can't wait to see photos of your new closet.  Your collection is amazing and I love your Raisin Togo Trim!!


----------



## makeupmama

i want your h bags!!! esp the blue jean one. how could i have missed looking at your collection? if i were you, i'd probably live in my closet and just drool over everything the whole day. haha. you've got great taste!


----------



## Baggaholic

I have not even began with my closet. I gutted it out and it's been like this for months!  I have been so busy! GEES! Work has definately gobbled me up. On the other hand it has saved me tons of money in shopping  all I have bought in the past couple of months have been about 5 pairs of shoes taht have been kept in my bedroom since I have no closet to store them in lmao 

Well, til later! 





elle tee said:


> Baggs where did you go?  Can't wait to see photos of your new closet.  Your collection is amazing and I love your Raisin Togo Trim!!


----------



## lightblue84

welcome back, baggaholic!!!!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you!


----------



## iluvluxe

ugh - omg. my eyes hurt from reading this thread start to finish LOL. God Bless. I would love to just like clean your closet lol.


----------



## Kellybag

Bring some life back to this thread Baggs!


----------



## londondolly

Wonderful new H additions to your already fabulous collection, Irene!!


----------



## star3777

HEY BAGGGGGGG!!!! Great to see you here!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Hi Star... Let me see that new baggy!!!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Your collection is stunning!

Can't wait too see pics of your new closet.


----------



## guccigal07

glad to see you around again!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thanks GucciGal.

It's been a while. I have just been consumed with work. Don't have much free time lately.


----------



## aorrora_aloha

OMG what's fabulous collection


----------



## tanj

Girl your closet is beyond a sanctuary,lol drooling.....


----------



## tulip618

I can't wait to see your newest H filled closet!!


----------



## Lady*Blue

Utterly amazing bag & shoe collection!!

Wear them all in good health!!


----------



## mirason

WOW, WOW, WOW....I'm speechless!!! Your collection is amazing and breathtaking...You are MY HERO!!!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

It's been said many times but, WOW! What a collection! I can't wait to see photos of your new closet! How's it coming along?


----------



## nillacobain

lobe your H collection, especially the cyclamine kelly!


----------



## oscarcat729

Wow! Amazing! Not only purses, but shoes too!! And your closet-- so organized and pretty! Well done!


----------



## ballerina

Baggaholic said:


>


----------



## shoppergrl

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## annika08

looking at your collections, they are all soooooo amazing. just curious,what kind of work do you do? thanks


----------



## tknight

OMG!!! I WAS JUST ABOUT TO ASK THE SAME QUESTION...WHATEVER U DO FOR LIVING SIGN ME UP!!!LOLOL PLEASE LET US KNOW CAUSE IM LOOKING FOR A PART TIME JOB RIGHT NOW TRYING SUPPORT MY BAG HABIT AND BILLS:buttercup::buttercup:


----------



## peachiesncream

Baggaholic said:


> and I love it! I might not be able to buy a bag a week like I used to but being able to own a Hermes bag is well worth it!




wow u must be incredibly wealthy to be able to buy one designer bag a week!! 

LOVELY LOVELY collection! TDF!!!


----------



## Charmed05

First time I've seen your collection *Baggs* and WOW! All those gorgeous heels! I'm really thankful I can't wear heels. It does help the pocketbook. *Me*  






_Do you have an action shot with this bag?_


----------



## cammy1

how did i miss this amazing thread!!! OK I need to go and have my nap before my baby wakes up!!! Enjoy ur bags in good health, you really seem to appreciate and love each bag x


----------



## NYCBelle

Great collection!


----------



## mariah9999

Your collection is truly amazing.  Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## TXGirlie

I love that the closet is like a boutique! Great collection of handbags and shoes. Where is the pic of the jet that everyone keeps referring to?? I like to see pics of private jets also.


----------



## bonchicgenre

WOW! Gorgeous collection! I'm new here and that by far is the best I've seen  ! If you have a daughter she will be one lucky girl!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Hello Yall!!! It's been a while since I posted in here. It's just been so crazy! 

I have made some sick purchases since I last posted in my Sanctuary so I'll take it a lil easy and post just a lil bit here and there...


----------



## Baggaholic

*Chanel Black Embossed Patent Leather Pochette*​


----------



## Baggaholic

OY! I need to watermark!


----------



## big_gental_cat

WOW, what a collection , stunning and gorgeous. You are one hot girl yourself (don't mind if I say so).


----------



## luciabugia

Baggaholic said:


>


 
Love your Boogie


----------



## luciabugia

Damn!  I thought ^^ was the highlight (it was on page 3 lol!)  Bagg, I dont even dare to dream of having your collection...almost surreal!  Kudos!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

Baggaholic said:


> Hello Yall!!! It's been a while since I posted in here. It's just been so crazy!
> 
> I have made some sick purchases since I last posted in my Sanctuary so I'll take it a lil easy and post just a lil bit here and there...


 
Glad to see you back on tPF!  I've missed you around here!!  Have you been out having fun?


----------



## Baggaholic

oregonfanlisa said:


> Glad to see you back on tPF!  I've missed you around here!!  *Have you been out having fun*?



 I wish! 

I have been so busy at work! Still am (writing from work) This economy is so screwed up that if you don't stay on top of your game you get left out.

I'm just glad that I'm back doing my usual stuff... lots of goodies to download when I get home!  Stay tuned! 

BTW!!! I MISS U TOO!!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

luciabugia said:


> Damn!  I thought ^^ was the highlight (it was on page 3 lol!)  Bagg, I dont even dare to dream of having your collection...almost surreal!  Kudos!



Oh.. TY so much for your compliment! BUT I HOPE you do dream because one thing I learned is certain objects of interest do brighten your day when you are most down!


----------



## Baggaholic

big_gental_cat said:


> WOW, what a collection , stunning and gorgeous. You are one hot girl yourself (don't mind if I say so).



Thank you Kitty!!! I'll catch you over at Chanel!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Chanel Caviar Shoulder Handbag (I forgot the name for this baby) *​


----------



## Baggaholic

I have just noticed that my recent purchases have all consisted of smaller bags. I rarely carry any of my BIG bags anymore. 

Is that a sign of something?


----------



## Baggaholic

*Louis Vuitton Monogram Canvas Tivoli PM & Multicolore Pastilles Key Chain*


----------



## tulip618

welcome back, baggaholic!!! Love your new purses!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you!! More to come so stay tuned!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

_wow i love your whole collection _
_it's stunning !!!!! _
_ your hermes bags_


----------



## Baggaholic

*2007 Chanel Madison - Lambskin & Silver Hardware  ​*





Still looking for the Mini in Black Patent Leather ​


----------



## Baggaholic

Deborah1986 said:


> _wow i love your whole collection _
> _it's stunning !!!!! _
> _ your hermes bags_




Thank you!


----------



## Baggaholic

Here's a pair of Manolo Blahnik's I just had to have this week! Yummy!


----------



## Baggaholic

I got this little number while in Paris for my birthday in 07. This came STRAIGHT from the motherland!!!

I purchased it not to use as a wallet but to use as a Clutch. It is so beautiful 


*Hermes Kelly Wallet Black Box PH*


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Wow, those shoes are absolutely amazing! I love the Kelly wallet too!


----------



## oregonfanlisa

You're going to love your BB Kelly Long wallet!  I have the regular size and the long.  Totally amazing!!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Anya Hindmarch Pony Hair Pochette GH*​
I got this cutie as a gift. The leather is very supple.


----------



## Baggaholic

HermesNewbie said:


> Wow, those shoes are absolutely amazing! I love the Kelly wallet too!



TY  The Crystals details on these shoes are amazing! I need to get a better shot and post it.


----------



## Baggaholic

oregonfanlisa said:


> You're going to love your BB Kelly Long wallet!  I have the regular size and the long.  Totally amazing!!



I do! I have put this baby to good work! It's perfect as a clutch for nights out! Fits credit cards, cash, lip gloss and my iphone. Perfect for me!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Love your collection every time...!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Your Bals+ Kelly bags are TDF  !


----------



## Baggaholic

M_Butterfly said:


> Love your collection every time...!!!



Thank you! I'm glad your enjoying them.


----------



## Baggaholic

I purchased this Coach bag for my daughter and she didn't like it. Since I purchased it with the customer appreciation discount I figured it was a keeper. I really love this bag. IT's so beautiful IRL

*Coach*


----------



## Pursepushin

My question: HOW were you able to land so many Birkins, et al., did you get these at the boutique or from ebay sellers? With the waitlist years long, I'd like to know the secret to snagging these babies.  Do tell.
Oh, LOVE the high heel shoe horn you keep in the closet if that's what it is.


----------



## dressygal

You've heard it before, but you have an amazing collection!


----------



## GondolaGirl

Love your collection baggs!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

The new Chanels are very pretty and classic.
but, some of the other pics are missing!?! I want to see . . .


----------



## ladakini

Fabulous collection. Just fabulous.


----------



## bextasy

very nice!


----------



## Phédre

I love your entire collection! You look gorgeous too!


----------



## The tall one

i remember when this purse came out, i wasn't as into LV as i am now but thats when the love affair began and you have her so lovely!






and the bbags what beautiful colors


----------



## GottaShop2

*All so gorgeous!*  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## jessicajoyce

Pursepushin said:


> My question: HOW were you able to land so many Birkins, et al., did you get these at the boutique or from ebay sellers? With the waitlist years long, I'd like to know the secret to snagging these babies.  Do tell.
> Oh, LOVE the high heel shoe horn you keep in the closet if that's what it is.




I would love to know HOW too!   Just amazing!


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow baggaholic your collection is TDF! Love all the H!


----------



## dreamerzdream

WOW.. love your collection, especially your hermes!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you so much for the compliments girls. I haven't been on for a few weeks and there is so much to post! 

I recently added a new member to our family and I can't wait to share with you guys! I am so happy I wanna cry!  I'll share all the details as soon as I get home!


----------



## devoted7

OMG! I love the BBAGS!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thanks Devoted! I love BBags too. I'm working on a Mauve color now...


----------



## spoiled_brat

Baggaholic said:


> Thank you so much for the compliments girls. I haven't been on for a few weeks and there is so much to post!
> 
> *I recently added a new member to our family* and I can't wait to share with you guys! *I am so happy I wanna cry!*  I'll share all the details as soon as I get home!



Can I make a guess?  A croc Birkin!


----------



## edsbgrl

Bags your back!!!!!   Glad to see you!


----------



## Baggaholic

spoiled_brat said:


> Can I make a guess?  A croc Birkin!



Nope! Got one of those already! What I have still has a heart beat!


----------



## Baggaholic

Come share my new joy!!! Starts at post 270!

http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/yorkshire-terrier-club-yorkies-owners-lovers-gather-here-249334-18.html#post11074354


----------



## caramia1812

OMG OMG OMG - you are one very lucky lady!  I am speechless LOL
Unforuntately, all I can do is look at pics now.  My husband left me two years ago and I have had to sell everything to keep my head above water....even my Guccis and Jimmy's.  I have nothing left now except for my three lovely old cats, so all of you, cherish everything you have.....every single day.  I never thought I would end up this way and it's so hard but this forum and your wonderful photos make me smile!
(hugs and love to all you wonderful women out there!)


----------



## purse mommy

I want a Le Trim if you don't mind could you give me an estimate on what they're going for.  Love your collection, which BTW changed my mind from a kelly to the Le Trim


----------



## MissPR08

baggaholic,  I  love love your collection , is amazing!!!! very tasteful. 

BTW, i am cracking up about your botox jar, is so cute. I need one


----------



## spoiled_brat

Baggaholic said:


> Nope! Got one of those already! What I have still has a heart beat!



Oh gosh, I really feel like I have justified my nickname now! LOL

I am very happy for you getting a Yorkie, as a big animal lover myself, I do agree that they are obviously better than any bag or pair of shoes.

Congrats!


----------



## bagsgal

What an impressive collection! Do you insure them all?


----------



## Baggaholic

caramia1812 said:


> OMG OMG OMG - you are one very lucky lady!  I am speechless LOL
> Unforuntately, all I can do is look at pics now.  My husband left me two years ago and I have had to sell everything to keep my head above water....even my Guccis and Jimmy's.  I have nothing left now except for my three lovely old cats, so all of you, cherish everything you have.....every single day.  I never thought I would end up this way and it's so hard but this forum and your wonderful photos make me smile!
> (hugs and love to all you wonderful women out there!)



Sorry to hear that


----------



## Baggaholic

purse mommy said:


> I want a Le Trim if you don't mind could you give me an estimate on what they're going for.  Love your collection, which BTW changed my mind from a kelly to the Le Trim



"Le Trim"? or The Hermes Trim?


----------



## Baggaholic

MissPR08 said:


> baggaholic,  I  love love your collection , is amazing!!!! very tasteful.
> 
> BTW, i am cracking up about your botox jar, is so cute. I need one



lol! I LOVE THAT JAR! It was a xmas present. Ill ask where to get them and let you know.


----------



## Baggaholic

spoiled_brat said:


> Oh gosh, I really feel like I have justified my nickname now! LOL
> 
> I am very happy for you getting a Yorkie, as a big animal lover myself, I do agree that they are obviously better than any bag or pair of shoes.
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Baggaholic

bagsgal said:


> What an impressive collection! Do you insure them all?



Yes, I have homeowners insurance so I need to keep a receipt for EVERYTHING I own. It's frustrating sometimes but better be safe than sorry.


----------



## Baggaholic

Some pictures of shoes I picked up this month...

CL Rolando


----------



## Baggaholic

CL Para La Cruz


----------



## Baggaholic

CL Sequence Hemlut


----------



## Baggaholic

Chanel Golden Eye in Rouge... These are on sale right now!!!


----------



## MissPR08

^^^ I love the Chanel's too.... you have been a really bad girl!! lol


----------



## Baggaholic

MissPR08 said:


> ^^^ I love the Chanel's too.... *you have been a really bad girl!! lol*



 Yeah! and you know what? Ain't no one here that's gonna SPANK ME!


----------



## savvysgirl

Your collection has left me speechless! Just stunning. Congrats on all your beauties!

Can i ask where you found your Para La Cruz?


----------



## meluvs2shop

where did you get the chanels golden eye? TDF!! how much were they on sale?

gorgeous haul, btw.


----------



## Baggaholic

savvysgirl said:


> Your collection has left me speechless! Just stunning. Congrats on all your beauties!
> 
> Can i ask where you found your Para La Cruz?



Yes sure! Natural gas girl she sells shoes on ebay. I tell her what I want and she finds it for me.


----------



## Baggaholic

meluvs2shop said:


> where did you get the chanels golden eye? TDF!! how much were they on sale?
> 
> gorgeous haul, btw.



I got them at Neiman Marcus. They were 315


----------



## MissPR08

Baggaholic said:


> Yeah! and you know what? Ain't no one here that's gonna SPANK ME!


----------



## style*maven

Your shoes are beautiful!!! Nice pedicure, too.


----------



## purse mommy

Baggaholic said:


> "Le Trim"? or The Hermes Trim?



Is it called the hermes trim not sure but I like yours.


----------



## Baggaholic

MissPR08 said:


>


----------



## Baggaholic

style*maven said:


> Your shoes are beautiful!!! Nice pedicure, too.



Thank you!! It's summertime! So it's pretty peddi season!


----------



## Baggaholic

purse mommy said:


> Is it called the hermes trim not sure but I like yours.



I'm not sure off hand. I think it was in the teens, not 100% so when I get home I'll check the receipt for you. 

Xoxo


----------



## Deborah1986

_wow love your new shoes they are stunning !!!! _


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you Deb! I love our check LV bag..


----------



## meluvs2shop

*bagg:* did you ever get your closet back in order? i need some ideas...i have to do a major overhaul to all the bedrooms upstairs including my walk in closet.


----------



## legofish

Great collection!


----------



## Baggaholic

meluvs2shop said:


> *bagg:* did you ever get your closet back in order? i need some ideas...i have to do a major overhaul to all the bedrooms upstairs including my walk in closet.



Yes, my closet is done over. But it's not ready. 

What kind of idea's do you have? I'll pm you


----------



## Baggaholic

legofish said:


> Great collection!



Thank you


----------



## ladyhermes

What a great collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Fabulous Collections of bags and shoes!!


----------



## butterfly36029

Baggaholic..your collection rocks and it just made my night!

btw, the "Boringra plastica" just made me laugh out loud so much!


----------



## MissPR08

*Baggs*, did you keep those beauties???


----------



## Baggaholic

Yes I did.

Let me share them with everyone else. I seriously need to take pictures of all my new shoes and bags... but I'm sooooooo LAZY!


----------



## Baggaholic

*ladyhermes, shoegirl1975*

Thank you for the sweet comments.


----------



## Baggaholic

butterfly36029 said:


> Baggaholic..your collection rocks and it just made my night!
> 
> btw, the "Boringra plastica" just made me laugh out loud so much!



I'm happy to have lightened you up! But, truthfully... I AM A BORIGRINGA PLASTICA!!!


----------



## MissPR08

Baggaholic said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> Let me share them with everyone else. I seriously need to take pictures of all my new shoes and bags... but I'm sooooooo LAZY!



 

what size are you bags? LOL. sorry if  already asked


----------



## annemerrick

Baggs....the Chanel shoes look superb on you!  The color is awesome!!


----------



## Baggaholic

MissPR08 said:


> what size are you bags? LOL. sorry if  already asked



A FAMOUS 37 to 37.5 <~~~~ Shoot... Always sells out first!


----------



## Baggaholic

annemerrick said:


> Baggs....the Chanel shoes look superb on you!  The color is awesome!!



Thank you! I love the coral although they are listed as Rouge. They look more orange than red


----------



## butterfly36029

Baggaholic said:


> I'm happy to have lightened you up! But, truthfully... I AM A BORIGRINGA PLASTICA!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Fabulous Collection!


----------



## linhbee

OMG I have never seen any collection as crazy as this!!!!! Are you sure you're not Victoria Beckham?  LOVE!!!!!


----------



## MissPR08

Baggaholic said:


> A FAMOUS 37 to 37.5 <~~~~ Shoot... Always sells out first!



just wondering what your size was, you have small pretty feet. 

I am an 8.5 and almost always they have to order the shoe for me, I guess i am always too late.


----------



## Baggaholic

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Fabulous Collection!



Thank you! I think you have a kick-a$$ collection too!


----------



## Baggaholic

linhbee said:


> OMG I have never seen any collection as crazy as this!!!!! Are you sure you're not Victoria Beckham?  LOVE!!!!!



 I'm sure... I enjoy being me.


----------



## Baggaholic

MissPR08 said:


> just wondering what your size was, you have small pretty feet.
> 
> I am an 8.5 and almost always they have to order the shoe for me, I guess i am always too late.



Girl, YOU have sexy feet! Shoot you have great legs in general  ! HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MissPR08 said:


> just wondering what your size was, you have small pretty feet.
> 
> *I am an 8.5* and almost always they have to order the shoe for me, I guess i am always too late.


 

me too! hardly ever anything in my size. If I see something I like I have to grab it right away!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Baggaholic said:


> Thank you! I think you have a kick-a$$ collection too!


 

Its ok nothing like yours and MissPR, although most I know probably think so. I'm too lazy to take and post pics of what I have. I will do it one day.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Baggaholic said:


> Girl, YOU have sexy feet! Shoot you have great legs in general  ! HOT HOT HOT!


 

she sure does!


----------



## Baggaholic

~Fabulousity~ said:


> me too! hardly ever anything in my size. If I see something I like I have to grab it right away!



Me too! Crazy isn't it?  You would figure that the designers would know this and make extra 6's 7 and 8's for us. I think they like the chicken run


----------



## Baggaholic

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Its ok nothing like yours and MissPR, although most I know probably think so. I'm too lazy to take and post pics of what I have. I will do it one day.



girl, you need to get to it


----------



## Baggaholic

~Fabulousity~ said:


> she sure does!



We should request a new name for MissPR...... new member name... "SEXY LONG LEGS"


----------



## SweetPurple

Excellent additions ~ love the CL's too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Baggaholic said:


> We should request a new name for MissPR...... new member name... "SEXY LONG LEGS"


----------



## MissPR08

Baggaholic said:


> Girl, YOU have sexy feet! Shoot you have great legs in general  ! HOT HOT HOT!



 thank you!


----------



## MissPR08

~Fabulousity~ said:


> me too! hardly ever anything in my size. If I see something I like I have to grab it right away!



same here


----------



## MissPR08

Baggaholic said:


> Me too! Crazy isn't it?  You would figure that the designers would know this and make extra 6's 7 and 8's for us. I think they like the chicken run


----------



## MissPR08

Baggaholic said:


> We should request a new name for MissPR...... new member name... "SEXY LONG LEGS"



thank you ladies you are all soooooooo sweet!


----------



## alwayspositive

Love your collection!


----------



## amusic20

Love your collection, esp. the blue jean Birkin; I hope you still have that one!!


----------



## HERMESLVboi

wow just awwsome!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Today is our "National Puerto Rican Day Parade" in New York City. Please allow me to wave my favorite colors!!!!







Nosotros somo la mezcla!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Viva Puerto Rico! LOL!!! Did I say that right? I know a little Spanish my daughter is PR and definitely shows that PR Pride!


----------



## Boricua

Beautiful COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!!! WOW


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sexy shoes.. and the legs are not bad either.. Just kidding


----------



## Minnie

hey honey!! You're back. How have you been? call me lets do lunch!


----------



## Baggaholic

Minnie said:


> hey honey!! You're back. How have you been? call me lets do lunch!



Hey Girl! PM


----------



## dancer1

Baggs,
Your collections are amazing.  You have one of the most diverse collections I've seen thus far, a definite inspiration.


----------



## Baggaholic

amusic20 said:


> Love your collection, esp. the blue jean Birkin; I hope you still have that one!!



No, I let that one go but I replaced it a few months later with the same specs. So i can say I still have a BJ Birkin!


----------



## Baggaholic

HERMESLVboi said:


> wow just awwsome!!



Thank you Hermes Boi


----------



## Baggaholic

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^^Viva Puerto Rico! LOL!!! Did I say that right? I know a little Spanish my daughter is PR and definitely shows that PR Pride!



Yes you did! I love Pride day! You had to see my car! I looked like a true Rican on PRDP2009  lol my momma would have been so proud!


----------



## Baggaholic

Boricua said:


> Beautiful COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!!! WOW



Thank you Bori... But I love your LV's!!! Especially the Mirage GRIET. I'm drooling for one!


----------



## Baggaholic

M_Butterfly said:


> Sexy shoes.. and the legs are not bad either.. Just kidding



Thank you!


----------



## Baggaholic

dancer1 said:


> Baggs,
> Your collections are amazing.  You have one of the most diverse collections I've seen thus far, a definite inspiration.



Thank you, your words are so sweet. I try to keep a mix of my favorite designers. There are so many more out there that need to make it into my collection.


----------



## Katalina

Oh my god! I wish I was you


----------



## PrincessTingTing

OMG they take my breath away....gorgeous!!!



Baggaholic said:


> CL Para La Cruz


----------



## Baggaholic

Katalina said:


> Oh my god! I wish I was you



Do you really? I live a very hectic life. 



I have 2 kids whom think I am their cab driver. I get up ever day at about 5 am to get my kids ready for school, go to the gym and by 8am I have to open my shop and deal with 13 crybabies for approx 8-14 hours a day. I have to deal with "wannabe woodworker architects" all while dealing with about 6 insurance companies, 2 accountants, tons of vendors always looking for money or more business, a payroll company who can never get their sh*t straight, invoices and estimates that might not even come back to me, a mean ex husband, then get back home just in time to be the perfect mommy and have dinner made for my kids, get laundry done then feed my dog and walk him and to top it off I am responsible for the financial well being of 18 people. 

THEN if I have a little time I can come on tpf and rant a little OR drool over MrsPR08 and everyone else's swag. 

Do you really wish you were me?


----------



## Baggaholic

ilove6kies said:


> OMG they take my breath away....gorgeous!!!



They are beautiful!!


----------



## angellina2281

WOW. Standing ovation! Amazing collection!  My question is, do you need a personal assistant to help you organize that amazing closet! jk


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Baggaholic said:


> Do you really? I live a very hectic life.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 kids whom think I am their cab driver. I get up ever day at about 5 am to get my kids ready for school, go to the gym and by 8am I have to open my shop and deal with 13 crybabies for approx 8-14 hours a day. I have to deal with "wannabe woodworker architects" all while dealing with about 6 insurance companies, 2 accountants, tons of vendors always looking for money or more business, a payroll company who can never get their sh*t straight, invoices and estimates that might not even come back to me, a mean ex husband, then get back home just in time to be the perfect mommy and have dinner made for my kids, get laundry done then feed my dog and walk him and to top it off I am responsible for the financial well being of 18 people.
> 
> THEN if I have a little time I can come on tpf and rant a little OR drool over MrsPR08 and everyone else's swag.
> 
> Do you really wish you were me?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Baggaholic said:


> Yes you did! I love Pride day! *You had to see my car! I looked like a true Rican on PRDP2009*  lol my momma would have been so proud!


 

 too cute!


----------



## QueenCoco

Baggaholic said:


> Do you really? I live a very hectic life.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 kids whom think I am their cab driver. I get up ever day at about 5 am to get my kids ready for school, go to the gym and by 8am I have to open my shop and deal with 13 crybabies for approx 8-14 hours a day. I have to deal with "wannabe woodworker architects" all while dealing with about 6 insurance companies, 2 accountants, tons of vendors always looking for money or more business, a payroll company who can never get their sh*t straight, invoices and estimates that might not even come back to me, a mean ex husband, then get back home just in time to be the perfect mommy and have dinner made for my kids, get laundry done then feed my dog and walk him and to top it off I am responsible for the financial well being of 18 people.
> 
> THEN if I have a little time I can come on tpf and rant a little OR drool over MrsPR08 and everyone else's swag.
> 
> Do you really wish you were me?


 

lol!!!! I'm glad I'm not the only one who rants about all the cr*p I have to do each day....I think our days might be as hectic, however, you get to the gym...which I can't say I do very often ....your collection is amazing though and it sounds like you deserve it all!


----------



## Baggaholic

angellina2281 said:


> WOW. Standing ovation! Amazing collection!  My question is, do you need a personal assistant to help you organize that amazing closet! jk



YES!!!! Please! Currently it is a HUGE mess. It's sunday and I should be cleaning...


----------



## Baggaholic

*Fabulousity & QueenCoco* Thanks for understanding and finding my life amusing.


----------



## Baggaholic

QueenCoco said:


> lol!!!! I'm glad I'm not the only one who rants about all the cr*p I have to do each day....I think our days might be as hectic, however, *you get to the gym*...which I can't say I do very often ....your collection is amazing though and it sounds like you deserve it all!



I can't even fit that in at times. Sometimes I have to lie to the kids and say "I'm going to dunkin donuts, want cappuccino blasts?" just to have an excuse to go to the gym. If not I get "Don't go to the gym mom, we haven't seen you all day. Why are you always trying to run away?"

uggh! Don't they know that we just need "ME" time, time to think and relax... kids, they'll never understand.


----------



## MiamiSocialite

Baggaholic said:


> Yes sure! Natural gas girl she sells shoes on ebay. I tell her what I want and she finds it for me.


 
gorgeous shoes!! can you tell me how to search for this seller on ebay? i cant quite figure it out.


----------



## N. Tosca

...And the Oscar for best handbag collection goes to....BAGGAHOLIC!!!!!!!!  Red carpet quality all the way!  Thank you for letting the rest of us drool over it!  I especially enjoyed all the Hermes!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Baggaholic said:


> I can't even fit that in at times. Sometimes I have to lie to the kids and say "I'm going to dunkin donuts, want cappuccino blasts?" just to have an excuse to go to the gym. If not I get "Don't go to the gym mom, we haven't seen you all day. Why are you always trying to run away?"
> 
> uggh! Don't they know that we just need "ME" time, time to think and relax... kids, they'll never understand.



 They sure don't! My little one loves to follow me around sometimes she doesn't even want to go out and play. Its hard because we want to provide them with the attention they need, but we need time alone too!


----------



## Baggaholic

MiamiSocialite said:


> gorgeous shoes!! can you tell me how to search for this seller on ebay? i cant quite figure it out.



Here you go.

eBay - NATURALGASGIRL


----------



## Baggaholic

N. Tosca said:


> ...And the Oscar for best handbag collection goes to....BAGGAHOLIC!!!!!!!!  Red carpet quality all the way!  Thank you for letting the rest of us drool over it!  I especially enjoyed all the Hermes!


----------



## heychar

WoW love every piece!


----------



## Baggaholic

heychar said:


> WoW love every piece!



Thank you... Love your scarf.


----------



## bonny_montana

Baggaholic said:


> Do you really? I live a very hectic life.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 kids whom think I am their cab driver. I get up ever day at about 5 am to get my kids ready for school, go to the gym and by 8am I have to open my shop and deal with 13 crybabies for approx 8-14 hours a day. I have to deal with "wannabe woodworker architects" all while dealing with about 6 insurance companies, 2 accountants, tons of vendors always looking for money or more business, a payroll company who can never get their sh*t straight, invoices and estimates that might not even come back to me, a mean ex husband, then get back home just in time to be the perfect mommy and have dinner made for my kids, get laundry done then feed my dog and walk him and to top it off I am responsible for the financial well being of 18 people.
> 
> THEN if I have a little time I can come on tpf and rant a little OR drool over MrsPR08 and everyone else's swag.
> 
> Do you really wish you were me?


 
Baggs....I love your collection of bags and shoes, they are wonderful and seem so loved....But most of all , having read the above statement , You are what I love most...A Strong woman....Enjoy life and keep making the most of it. Good luck in all you do.


----------



## miss_white_lily

Stunning collection!!


----------



## Baggaholic

bonny_montana said:


> Baggs....I love your collection of bags and shoes, they are wonderful and seem so loved....But most of all , having read the above statement , You are what I love most...A Strong woman....Enjoy life and keep making the most of it. Good luck in all you do.



THANKS FOR PUTTING A SMILE ON MY FACE...


----------



## ShopGirl647

Baggaholic said:


> *Hermes 30cm Birkin Rough Garrance PH - Leather - Clemance*​


 
I came back to drool over your Birkin RG again to see if it can change my mind... still not sure whether to change my order from Brique to RG. Looks so fabulous!!! 

xx


----------



## Wifeybug

Take me now, Lord...Take me NOW!!!  

*comes to and takes a sip of water*

Okay...I went through the entire thread.  I am now in need of some serious therapy!

What a collection!!!   

It seems that you have a lot going on in your life; but you seem to be "getting the job done" on all fronts.  

You are truly blessed.  You are gainfully employed with a successful business, a lovely home, children, beautiful clothing and accessories, and a loyal pet.  During these uncertain times, you have inspired, encouraged, and provided a momentary escape for  many women on this forum, including this newbie, tired, often unacknowledged mom of 2 toddlers.  It is my sincere hope that you can tune out the negativity in your life, and take care of yourself, since you have such a great impact on so many (here, at work, and at home).

I cannot wait to see pics of your newly remodeled sanctuary!  Are you still taking suggestions?  I have some ideas, if you are interested.

Much love,

WB


----------



## Baggaholic

Hi everyone!!!

Been away for a while but I never forget my lovelies! I miss you guys!

I have a birthday coming up and already started burning up my wallet. Here are some pictures of "some" of the things I have purchased so far!

CL Bronze Scissor Girl


----------



## Baggaholic

CL Black Satin Carnaval





More to come!


----------



## RedSoles74

^^^   happy (early) b-day!!! lol
love your new CL's!


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ thank you KB


----------



## 4everglammm

Wow...I LOVE YOUR CL Bronze Scissor Girl shoes. They look amazing on you. 

Im trying to turn my wife into a CL addict but I need to start with the first pair. Everytime I get her to try a pair on she always says "I dont know". I will keep trying so wish me lots of luck!


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ HA! I love it! Got a brother for me? Tell him I'll wear all the Loubies he buy's me! 



P.S. Start with something simple. Like the simple pump in a nude color. No woman can say no to that shoe!


----------



## Baggaholic

CL Armadilo


----------



## Nola

Oh crapppo I love those CL´s with the poms on the back! Divine Baggs!


----------



## Baggaholic

Hey Nola! 

Haven't talked to you in a while! 

Thanks for the compliments. The look like Pom Poms but they are feathers


----------



## RedSoles74

bags, i drooled over your CL's in another thread, any new bags


----------



## Baggaholic

Yes, but nothing swanky. BUT BUT BUT! I'm smelling something super fabby for my b-day. That will have to wait!


----------



## Louiebabeee

best.collection.ever.  I think this is what my closet needs to look like! ..haha my boyfriend was over here a minute ago and when I said that, he said im INSANEEE... 
If thats the case I am happy being insane


----------



## mielikki55

Baggaholic - you're my hero!!  :salute:  you have a most impressive bag collection.


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ He's insane! Every girl should have a closet like this!


----------



## airborne

You make "your bag showcase" more enjoyable/fun!!! Cant wait to see more!

                                                 A+


----------



## baglover^_^

your bags and shoe collection are amzing. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them~~
thank you for sharing


----------



## BelAirExchange

This closet is So decadent and totally worth it !


----------



## baglover^_^

OMG~~~ you sold this beautiful bag :cry:, I love the colour, *xxx not allowed!!!* 


Baggaholic said:


> First Purchase!​
> 
> *28cm Hermes Cyclamen Kelly PH - Leather, Epsom* Sold​


----------



## baglover^_^

Its *Christian Louboutin *




Baggaholic said:


> Some pictures of shoes I picked up this month...
> 
> CL Rolando


----------



## baglover^_^

OMG~~~~ I love this one, love, love, love it~~~



Baggaholic said:


> CL Para La Cruz


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Baggaholic said:


> CL Black Satin Carnaval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come!


 

Happy early birthday!  Love your new purchases especially these!


----------



## LeeMiller

Happy B-day, mine was in October too and can you believe I'm still shopping for presents?  I did get a pair of CLs, my first, but I love yours - they are all gorgeous.


----------



## jgkittymom3

There are no words........HOLY S**T is all I can say. WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW!


----------



## Smellyfeet

fab collection!


----------



## hambisyosa

wow ! wonderful closet, fab collection !


----------



## Baggaholic

Here are some new pairs! 

Glitter VP's






Patent Bianca's





Studded VP's


----------



## LVuittonLover

*OK, someone is playing a cruel joke on me because I can't see any of the pics posted on the last few pages.  I wanna see the closet toooooo. *


----------



## RedSoles74

Studded VP's 





[/QUOTE]


we are shoe twins!!!!!! don't you love these!


----------



## Baggaholic

Yes I do! These are so "Rocker Chick"


----------



## Baggaholic

LVuittonLover said:


> *OK, someone is playing a cruel joke on me because I can't see any of the pics posted on the last few pages.  I wanna see the closet toooooo. *



are you serious? I have them set to public


----------



## Bay

I love your collection, but your shoes..omg tdf!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank You *Bay* . My shoe collection is my pride and joy. I love it more than my handbag collection.


----------



## anglarry04

wow..love them. Esp the glitter ones. first thing i thought of was Dorothy and clicking the heels!


----------



## Baggaholic

anglarry04 said:


> wow..love them. Esp the glitter ones. first thing i thought of was Dorothy and clicking the heels!



I totally agree! I love them. They do look like dorothy shoes!


----------



## sobe2009

Congrats!!!! Your collection is amazing!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Snapped up some Ron Ron's in Glitart yesterday!


----------



## Baggaholic

Camouflage Pigalle's


----------



## Baggaholic

And this one needs NO INTRODUCTION!


----------



## Baggaholic

Some Insectika's to add to my CL collection!


----------



## bluefish

No words ... simply no words. 
Everything's so, so lovely!


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ hehe.. ty


----------



## baglover^_^

I love this one, so beautiful~~~~



Baggaholic said:


> Snapped up some Ron Ron's in Glitart yesterday!


----------



## melialuvs2shop

Baggaholic said:


> Camouflage Pigalle's



gorgeous collection!  are the heels on these black?


----------



## Baggaholic

Yes, they are Patent leather


----------



## auiaui

Lov all your bags, shoes, etc !!!
A+ A+ A+


----------



## Baggaholic

Salopette In Blk Patent with Gold calf


----------



## Baggaholic

auiaui said:


> lov all your bags, shoes, etc !!!
> A+ a+ a+



ty!


----------



## Sammyjoe

I really dig your style thread!!! Loving the CL collection and your speedy rocks!!! I still wish I had snapped one up!!


----------



## flashy.stems

very nice collection!


----------



## mtheriault6

In Manhattan, "a girls just as hot as the shoes she choses" -- Lady Gaga xD


----------



## Baggaholic

mtheriault6 said:


> In Manhattan, *"a girls just as hot as the shoes she choses"* -- Lady Gaga xD



AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!!!!

*flashy.stems* Thank you! But, I'm in loveee with yours. BTW We are Red Birkin twins too!

*Sammyjoe* It's never too late to get what you want! I got this one on a incredible sale! I only paid $875.00 and it was bran-spankin-new! Got it from a local consignment store in NY. Shoot this recession is good for shoppers with $$ on hand!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Baggaholic said:


> *Sammyjoe* It's never too late to get what you want! I got this one on a incredible sale! I only paid *$875.00* and it was bran-spankin-new! Got it from a local consignment store in NY. Shoot this recession is good for shoppers with $$ on hand!


 

*Wow *You made an amazing saving!!!!Congrats!! I will keep my eyes peeled when I next go to NYC!!


----------



## sbelle

Thanks for sharing!  I enjoyed spending time in your handbag paradise!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Shoes are just amazing !!


----------



## miss melda

Love your shoe collection.  They are just stunning!


----------



## Baggaholic

ssc0619 said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I enjoyed spending time in your handbag paradise!



Thank you! Keep checking. I'm updating every day!

*Hotshot* - Shoes are mazing! Hope you enjoyed the eye candy! 

*miss melda* - Thank you!


----------



## lightpinkdaisy

What an amazing collection!


----------



## Baggaholic

lightpinkdaisy- thank you! loving your avy pic


----------



## floksy

What an amazing collection! Can't stop drooling over them.


----------



## Baggaholic

floksy said:


> What an amazing collection! Can't stop drooling over them.



First post is to me! I'm flattered! Thank you for commenting. Keep coming back. There's always new candy for the eyes!


----------



## Baggaholic

Sorry for the blurry picture. I just happened to be in the neighborhood where the Christian Louboutin @ Horatio store in New York and was surprised with these by my fabulous "male" SA.

"M" I love you!!

Introducing....

Claudia in Barbie Pink (This is the Barbie shoe that was on the runway for the Barbie fashion show) I LOOOOOOVVVEEEEE this shoe.. I love Barbie.... I am Barbie (although I don't look like her)


----------



## lrain7

oh my GOD! sweetie...i donno what to say....i just loooove your louboutins!!>.<
and ur wonderful collection of hermes...absolutely gorgeous!!! nothing but all love!


----------



## Martina_Italy

^^ Wow, your Barbie shoes are just gorgeousssssssssssssssss!!!!


----------



## Katel

Baggaholic said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> Been away for a while but I never forget my lovelies! I miss you guys!
> 
> I have a birthday coming up and already started burning up my wallet. Here are some pictures of "some" of the things I have purchased so far!
> 
> CL Bronze Scissor Girl


 

hi Baggs, so glad to see you and your collection are healthy and THRIVING!  

would love to see the new shoes on page 47 but cannot - so weird - this page (only) is pure blank.  

did your finish your new closet? would loooooove to  see that


----------



## Baggaholic

Katel said:


> hi Baggs, so glad to see you and your collection are healthy and THRIVING!
> 
> would love to see the new shoes on page 47 but cannot - so weird - this page (only) is pure blank.
> 
> did your finish your new closet? would loooooove to  see that



Hey you! Yes I finished my closet. It's TDF but I need to take time to take detailed pictures. One day when I have enough time I will take those pictures.

I don't know why you can't see them. PM Swanky, she'll figure it out and fix the problem. I have them all set to public so it shouldn't be a problem. try seeing if you can view the next few pages.


----------



## Baggaholic

More Barbie Shoes!! One Pair isn't ENOUGH!

Barbie Feticha by Christian Louboutin..


----------



## tillie46

Well, that's quite a collection of handbags and shoes.  I love everything, but my favorite is that gorgeous Crocodile Birkin with Matching wallet.  Good Grief!!!  Enjoy all your goodies!!!!     :coolpics:


----------



## Baggaholic

tillie46 said:


> Well, that's quite a collection of handbags and shoes.  I love everything, but my favorite is that gorgeous Crocodile Birkin with Matching wallet.  Good Grief!!!  Enjoy all your goodies!!!!     :coolpics:



awe! Thank you!


----------



## Baggaholic

Baggaholic said:


> More Barbie Shoes!! One Pair isn't ENOUGH!
> 
> Barbie Feticha by Christian Louboutin..



I keep looking at these! I'm soooo in love! I remember when I was a little girl I would buy the barbie shoes in the bulk pack. This shoe looks EXACTLY like those shoes. I love my life and the fact that if I want to dress like Barbie I can! :shame:


----------



## Martina_Italy

Baggaholic said:


> More Barbie Shoes!! One Pair isn't ENOUGH!
> 
> Barbie Feticha by Christian Louboutin..




Wow, I love these even more than the other Barbie shoes!!! 
They do look a lot like the shoes I used for my Barbies when I was a child!!!!


----------



## Nola

Oh my goooood you got the camo speedy. Jealous much?


----------



## miss gucci

mee too..i so wanted that bag..but when i realise they were all gone..love everything u showing us thanks for your time to spending taking all those pictures for us...
it's like a heaven..
and btw..your two kids have one hot mama..:urock:


----------



## Baggaholic

Martina_Italy said:


> Wow, I love these even more than the other Barbie shoes!!!
> They do look a lot like the shoes I used for my Barbies when I was a child!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Nola said:


> Oh my goooood you got the camo speedy. Jealous much?


----------



## Baggaholic

miss gucci said:


> mee too..i so wanted that bag..but when i realise they were all gone..love everything u showing us thanks for your time to spending taking all those pictures for us...
> it's like a heaven..
> and btw..your two kids have one hot mama..:urock:



HAHA you try telling them that! They don't want to hear it. They usually walk behind me when we go shopping and if I get chirped at they give them their evil eye or call them pervs. It's so funny


----------



## Baggaholic

Got me some new footcandy!!!

Come share my joy! 

Más zapatos para mí!!!!! YaY! *whistle* @//(*_*)\\@


----------



## miss gucci

^^absolutly stunning....i'm so in love with your shoes...
:urock:


----------



## **Chanel**

Wow, I'm speechless, your collection is amazing and !
I'm in love with your Birkins and with some of your gorgeous shoes .
Thank you so much for sharing and enjoy all your beauties!


----------



## Baggaholic

Everyone, let me introduce you to my new adopted daughter!  (AND HER FRIEND) 


Finally let myself go Classic


----------



## crisn11

No words!!  well Amazing sums it up. Congrats on the classic..


----------



## More bags

Baggaholic said:


> Got me some new footcandy!!!
> 
> Come share my joy!
> 
> Más zapatos para mí!!!!! YaY! *whistle* @//(*_*)\\@


 


Baggaholic said:


> Everyone, let me introduce you to my new adopted daughter!  (AND HER FRIEND)
> 
> 
> Finally let myself go Classic


 
Wow, I just went through all 52 pages of your thread.  Congratulations on your recent additions.  Stunning collection of shoes and bags.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Baggaholic

crisn11 said:


> No words!!  well Amazing sums it up. Congrats on the classic..



Thank you! I'm loving the bag so much!


----------



## Baggaholic

More bags said:


> Wow, I just went through all 52 pages of your thread.  Congratulations on your recent additions.  Stunning collection of shoes and bags.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you and glad you enjoyed the ride. I'll be adding more this week!


----------



## asl_bebes

OMG, I'm speechless ... love all your shoes and those birkins, especially that crocodile!  Stunning collection!


----------



## gia6211

asl_bebes said:


> OMG, I'm speechless ... love all your shoes and those birkins, especially that crocodile! Stunning collection!


 

I am the opposite of speechless.  I have a lot to say.

1.  Your collection is RIDICULOUS...and by ridiculous, I mean amazing.
2.  I love how you model your shoes in the same place all the time.  Its nice to see them all.  I am so jealous of your small feet!  They are so cute.  Weird, maybe, but I am being completely honest coming from a size 11, which makes it difficult to find shoes that fit.  Maybe a good thing, cuz I can't buy that many shoes!
3.  I don't understand how you have all these amazing things...but you go girl!  Here I am entering giveaways to maybe score a bag or some shoes.  If you decide that anything is not your style anymore, I would gladly sign up for the BAGGS giveaway!  Although I think everything you own is amazing so not sure why you would want to do that.  But just in case!
4.  Thanks for sharing with us...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

baggaholic said:


> got me some new footcandy!!!
> 
> Come share my joy!
> 
> más zapatos para mí!!!!! Yay! *whistle* @//(*_*)\\@


 

caliente!!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

gia6211 said:


> I am the opposite of speechless.  I have a lot to say.
> 
> 1.  Your collection is RIDICULOUS...and by ridiculous, I mean amazing. *TY!*
> 2.  I love how you model your shoes in the same place all the time.  Its nice to see them all.  I am so jealous of your small feet!  They are so cute.  Weird, maybe, but I am being completely honest coming from a size 11, which makes it difficult to find shoes that fit.  Maybe a good thing, cuz I can't buy that many shoes!
> 
> *I take pic of shoes in the same place just in case counterfeiters try to steal at least the girls here can identify it's my shoe. *
> 
> 3.  I don't understand how you have all these amazing things...but you go girl!  Here I am entering giveaways to maybe score a bag or some shoes.  If you decide that anything is not your style anymore, I would gladly sign up for the BAGGS giveaway!  Although I think everything you own is amazing so not sure why you would want to do that.  But just in case! *I work hard!! Also it would be nice to have a CL giveaway! Mods???*
> 4.  Thanks for sharing with us...


 *Thank you for the lovely comments!!! *


----------



## blinj55

your collection is breathtaking!


----------



## spyra1

i came all the way to page 1 just to check out all your collections..  hands up! really amazing!  keep it up


----------



## Elizaaa

mannnn
your shoe collection is gorgeousssss
love the display their in too


----------



## Baggaholic

*Elizaaa, spyra1, blinj55* Thank you! I'm glad you guys loved my showcase!


----------



## timayyyyy

I LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!!! Everything is TDF! Shoe and bag porn at its best.

ps.
you have amazing legs! the shoes definitely accentuate them


----------



## priscilla0408

is it real???????


----------



## hunny_bii

omgosh woman! i can almost swim in your shoes!


----------



## Ilgin

Baggaholic said:


> And in that closet, Baggs kept some yummy treasures that looked like this,.........​


 
Fab collection! I like how u organize ur closet ...

This Thomas Wylde is killing me!!! I am so obsessed with TW and this bag is a *TREASURE*! :urock:


----------



## Ikenani

Baggaholic said:


> *ONCE OPON A TIME THERE WAS A CLOSET THAT LOOKED LIKE THIS,.................​*



I am so jealous!


----------



## Ikenani

Ilgin said:


> Fab collection! I like how u organize ur closet ...
> 
> This Thomas Wylde is killing me!!! I am so obsessed with TW and this bag is a *TREASURE*! :urock:



Me too. Love all my Thomas Wylde


----------



## LT bag lady

WOW! Beautiful shoes!


----------



## Baggaholic

priscilla0408 said:


> is it real???????



NO! It's all fake!


----------



## shoppingdiva101

Ilgin said:


> Fab collection! I like how u organize ur closet ...
> 
> This Thomas Wylde is killing me!!! I am so obsessed with TW and this bag is a *TREASURE*! :urock:


 
Absolutely love it. Please post more!


----------



## Dhalia

Oh my gosh, your pics all made me go: GASP uncontrollably. Beautiful! That's all I can say!


----------



## Cosabella

Amazing collecton! Love every single item!


----------



## Baggaholic

Picked up some more Christian Louboutins goodies!!!! 

Galaxy


----------



## Baggaholic

Piros


----------



## Baggaholic

Simple - in Coral


----------



## harlem_cutie

Baggaholic said:


> Got me some new footcandy!!!
> 
> Come share my joy!
> 
> Más zapatos para mí!!!!! YaY! *whistle* @//(*_*)\\@



these are so fab!!


----------



## hambisyosa

I love your closet, soooo organized and neat !!


----------



## Lovedior

i love your vuitton collection


----------



## Mairena

No words!!!  
Enjoy them!!!


----------



## Ardentlips

Those shoes


----------



## kemina22

Baggaholic said:


> First Purchase!
> 
> *28cm Hermes Cyclamen Kelly PH - Leather, Epsom* Sold



How could a Kelly bag be as cute as a newborn baby??? 

"Who's the cute Kelly bag?!?! You're precious, yes you areeeeee!!"


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ hehehe!


----------



## cindy74

Can i be youre closetsecurety?


----------



## Martina_Italy

Baggaholic said:


> Piros




Great boots!!! I also love the Simple in coral, the color is amazing!!!


----------



## LVuittonLover

Baggaholic said:


> Picked up some more Christian Louboutins goodies!!!!
> 
> Galaxy


 
*Now these are out of sight!!!*


----------



## EnglishPoppy

Wow... you're collection is amazing!!

My husband and I have started a new business and are currently working all hours of the day, and night!  (Except for when I take respite on this website!)  

Your collection has reminded me why we are working so hard to get the things we want - easy to lose focus sometimes.

You sound like a lovely lady and deserve all your lovely things!


----------



## Hotzy4u

Oh my wat a luvly closet!


----------



## Baggaholic

Where did my pictures go? Hurmmm...


----------



## Baggaholic

Oh well, More Goodies!


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## fendigal

You should get an award....you have the best closet full I have ever seen.  Simply lovely.


----------



## f1re_cr4cker

oo those tan shoes are killer!


----------



## Baggaholic

fendigal said:


> You should get an award....you have the best closet full I have ever seen.  Simply lovely.


----------



## Baggaholic

Here's a couple more new CL additions...

*Greissimo* Damas fabric









*Miss Boxe Roccia*


----------



## handbag addict

Love your new additions!!! Many congratyulations!!!


----------



## ariluvya21

YOU HAVE AN INCREDIBLE COLLECTION!  (and I'm extremely jealous of your closet design!!!)


----------



## Baggaholic

and a couple more! 

*Clichy*











*Almeria*


----------



## flashy.stems

i love your new CL goodies!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I love all of your gorgeous H goodies! Your croc Birkin is my dream bag!


----------



## Tasi

Wow!  You have an amazing bag and shoe collection!


----------



## Martina_Italy

You always get some *GREAT *shoes!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babysweetums

omg talk about a hermes collection...you give new meaning to the phrase "no limits"...hmmmm how many guard dogs did you say you had? lollol jjjkkk


----------



## BlahnikChic

Totally amazing collection!  I couldnt see all of the shoe purchases from page 47 but those tan CL's are so lovely.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PassBag77

WHOA! what a collection! congratulations for your goodies! I wanted to see your new closet, but I can't see the pictures of the last pages


----------



## n.molnar

Holey Smokes! heckuva collection!!

(yea, I couldn't see the last few pages either, except for the rockin' shoes on the last page)


----------



## louigirlxo

wow, AMAZING COLLECTION.


----------



## Jay67

Bless you! You have amazing collections that I could only dream of. Thanks for sharing, you've made my day. Let me know should you want to let go any of  bags & shoes


----------



## LVOEnyc

WOW!!! I was loving all the LVs and then comes ALL.THAT.HERMES. WOW!!!!!! The croc??? geez!!! And your shoe collection is amazing. Lovin it all!


----------



## trinaroberts

oh i love your collection! it has inspired me to buy more hermes , the waiting list is so long in the uk though, but worth the wait


----------



## Baggaholic

Hi girls! Look what creep'd into my closet this past weekend... 

*Christian Louboutin Pigalle Strass... The Diamond Heels!*


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic

*and....*


----------



## Baggaholic

*Christian Louboutin Hyper Prives in RED PATENT leather*


----------



## too_cute

gorgeous shoes Baggaholic.


----------



## Creammia

You have the BEST Collection ever^^


----------



## Baggaholic

Creammia said:


> You have the BEST Collection ever^^



Ya think? I know there are some girls here with sick sick sick collections that I drool over every day. 

But, hey! Thanks!


----------



## fashion_mom1

AMAZING> I am drooling. Lucky girl!!


----------



## Baggaholic

testing


----------



## Baggaholic

how do I insert a youtube video?
tyia


----------



## Baggaholic

Let's see...


----------



## trinaroberts

I love your collection ,i would not know were to start in your closet , shoes bags i would be there an hour every morning trying to decided wich pretty thing to play with, you are one lucky lucky lucky girl , enjoy


----------



## Martina_Italy

Baggaholic said:


>




These are the *PERFECT *shoes for the holiday season!!!!!! Gorgeous couple!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flashy.stems

gorgeous, baggs. love the new glistening additions


----------



## sassyandcute

Baggaholic said:


> Here's a couple more new CL additions...
> 
> *Greissimo* Damas fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Miss Boxe Roccia*


 i'm so jealous of these cl python wedge shoes.:greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## nyc_besos

stunning!! love everything !! but the purple kelly hermes takes the cake!


----------



## asianjade

wow! such a beautiful collection.  It takes how many years for you to have such a high numbers of  bags?


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ 34 years!


----------



## NikolineSofieK

You have an amazing collection, congrats!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

*I had an idea! How much more fun will an "Action Picture" be if it were VIDEO!!! Oh yeah! Let's start a trend! 

Baggs Christian Louboutin Pigalle Strass!*


----------



## Baggaholic

*MY Christmas presents! *


*Christian Louboutin ASTRAQUEEN*

















*AND A ACTION VIDEO - Don't Forget To Rate!*


----------



## random_chick

wow! Look how those shoes spark! I'm lovin' it :kiss:


----------



## Baggaholic

*Christian Louboutin Multi Color Glitter NO. PRIVES*
















*AND A ACTION VIDEO - Don't Forget To Rate!*


----------



## Baggaholic

*Christian Louboutin Roccia BANANA*
















*AND AN ACTION VIDEO - Don't Forget To Rate!*


----------



## Baggaholic

random_chick said:


> wow! Look how those shoes spark! I'm lovin' it :kiss:



Thank you! I'm glad you like! 

P.S. Love your kittens!


----------



## romanticomedy

I love your Louboutins... They're so sparkly! How creative of your to post a video of you modelling your beloved shoes


----------



## Baggaholic

romanticomedy said:


> I love your Louboutins... They're so sparkly! How creative of your to post a video of you modelling your beloved shoes



Thank you so much! I thought since this site updates it's features every day why not update the way we "Reveal & Model"

Thanks for looking!


----------



## hereuse

i just went through 58 pages and i can only say :


:girlwhack:

:urock:



congrats!!!! fantastic collection! 

have a nive day


----------



## random_chick

Baggaholic said:


> Thank you! I'm glad you like!
> 
> P.S. Love your kittens!



I really like them. I think i should myself one pair like that. I'm totally drooling for your glitter shoes! they are just TDF!


----------



## jenyi

you've got a beautiful beautiful collection of louboutin shoes!!


----------



## BagEssence

I love the part where you turn into a H junkie hehehe, and then go insane.  lol.
Loubutins are TDF!


----------



## xyl_21

WOAH! Girl, your collection is amazing and every girls dream! *if only i could have it for a day* haha!

love those bling bling louboutins!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you for the lovely compliments girls!


----------



## Nordy's girl

I still LOVE coming back and seeing all your new additions, all your new louboutin's are simply gorgeous! Thanks so much for keeping your thread updated! Congrats on your new goodies!


----------



## Elsie87

I'm an admirer!!! You have an amazing collection!


----------



## ellamejia2001

Baggaholic said:


>



If I die today I want to be buried here....


----------



## ellamejia2001

Baggaholic said:


> Oh well, More Goodies!



Oh saw this on in a magazine. Victoria Beckham was sporting this. NICE


----------



## Loquita

*Baggaholic* dear:

Mujer, you have some serious STYLE (and beautiful feet and legs!!!) It seems like you work really hard for what you have and enjoy life...good for you!!  

I will def. be back to check out this thread because it is full of pure art - love your attitude, and it's fantastic to see another caribeña around here!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Loquita said:


> *Baggaholic* dear:
> 
> Mujer, you have some serious STYLE (and beautiful feet and legs!!!) It seems like you work really hard for what you have and enjoy life...good for you!!
> 
> I will def. be back to check out this thread because it is full of pure art - love your attitude, and it's fantastic to see another *caribeña* around here!!!!



 ........


----------



## airborne




----------



## Kellybag

your shoes are killer!


----------



## Baggaholic

Kellybag said:


> your shoes are killer!



C!!! I miss you! 

Thank you. I went back to my roots. SHOES!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

*For you girls who don't lurk in the Christian Louboutin threads here are my new babies! These are the same shoes Jennifer Lopez wore during her "Louboutins" performance on So You Think You Can Dance 


These are def. my ULTIMATE shoe possession!!  *

*Lady Claude Strass Jonquil Strass*





















& Video!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Those are beyond hot!! Love it!!


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ Thank you so much!


----------



## Baggaholic

Here's a new video of my Pigalle



Yes! I LOVE BEYONCE!


----------



## mclovesbags

Love the CL! *droooollll*


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ Thank you!


----------



## hereuse

how many shoes do you have? 

btw. wow! wow! wow!


----------



## Martina_Italy

I'm drooling on your new shiny additions!!!! Congrats, they're really gorgeous!!


----------



## perthmum

Wow amazing collection.. do you buy most of it yourself or are they gifts (husband etc)?


----------



## frenchiefan

Hey baggs!!!!!!  Miss you!

You collection (and legs) are as lovely as ever!


----------



## Kellybag

^^^LOL, love those shoes and legs!!!


----------



## jag

I'm with them! Damn girl, your looking good!! Love the shoes!!!! Miss you!!


----------



## Baggaholic

*Kellybag, Jag, Frenchie! *

OMG! I miss you girls! You girls need to come rescue me out of the CL threads... I'm hooked!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I saw J.Lo's shoes and immediately was thinking: hey, these are not yours they are from Baggaholic!!!!! You're the CL Queen :urock:!!!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

I love looking at this thread


----------



## too_cute

love the vids of the shoes!


----------



## jag

Baggaholic said:


> *Kellybag, Jag, Frenchie! *
> 
> OMG! I miss you girls! You girls need to come rescue me out of the CL threads... I'm hooked!



I just might have to join you in there for a bit.   Glad you are doing so well sweetie! xoxo


----------



## LVuittonLover

Baggaholic said:


> Hi girls! Look what creep'd into my closet this past weekend...
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Pigalle Strass... The Diamond Heels!*


 
*These are fabulous! I wish I could wear heels like this.*


----------



## Baggaholic

jag said:


> I just might have to join you in there for a bit.   Glad you are doing so well sweetie! xoxo



 XoXo... PLEASE let me know when your in the city again.


----------



## Baggaholic

fiefkedeteut said:


> I saw J.Lo's shoes and immediately was thinking: hey, these are not yours they are from Baggaholic!!!!! You're the CL Queen :urock:!!!



LMAO! HA HA HA You gotta see the youtube video!


----------



## Baggaholic

NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> I love looking at this thread


----------



## Baggaholic

LVuittonLover said:


> *These are fabulous! I wish I could wear heels like this.*



These come in 90 & 100mm


----------



## Baggaholic

I see everyone is enjoying the videos!!! 

Here are some more!

Please subscribe and comment if you like.


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## Baggaholic

*I'd like to share with you my latest additions! 

Christian Louboutin Lady Lynch Fire Opal Strass 120mm*​


----------



## Elsie87

I really like your shoe videos!  

And we're both Leopard Lady Claude and Oxblood glitter VP shoe twins! 

You have the most amazing shoe collection!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you sweets!


----------



## aimelle

Wow! Been through all 61 pages! That's dedication 
I love all of your bags! And your shoes!


----------



## iamsmilin

Great bag and shoe collection! I love the pics of the shoes, all the glitter and sparkle makes me happy!  Nice legs too!


----------



## LVuittonLover

Baggaholic said:


> *I'd like to share with you my latest additions! *​
> 
> *Christian Louboutin Lady Lynch Fire Opal Strass 120mm*​




*So your shoe ban didn't last, huh? *


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ NO...


----------



## Martina_Italy

I love looking at your thread and your videos!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thanks Martina!


----------



## Baggaholic

*I'd like to share with you some new foot candy! 

Calypso Strass*


----------



## Baggaholic

*Pigalle Blk Pat*


----------



## GirlieShoppe

You have the most amazing collection of bags and shoes!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you *HermesNewbie* although your not a Newbie any more!


----------



## vicky1125

can i live in your closet? love your collection!


----------



## Mrs D.L.

I think you are richer than Victoria Beckham.
Love your everything, you are my idol and role model. (think my DH is going break my laptop if he sees this)


----------



## mayuri

OMG I CANT WATCH ANYMORE!!!!!! IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS.....

I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW WHAT YOU DO FOR A LIVING COS YOU MUST BE MEGA RICH TO AFFORD ALL THOSE STUNNING BAGS ETC.....

I THINK ITS TIME TO START COLLECTING JEWELS!!!!! WITH YOUR STYLE....DEFINATELY!!!


----------



## mayuri

By the way im glad to see the gel cushions!!! 

Footcare first huh otherwise you'll get bunions like victoria beckham!! Not fun

enjoy your gorge shoes


----------



## Aikandy

Great collection Baggs!  With all your new kiddies, a family photo is in order!


----------



## ipudgybear

WOW!  i am in love with your collection and especially your closet!!!


----------



## Second Crush

Look forward to seeing what you post!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

What an amazing collection.


----------



## jorjeepants

absolutely amazing collection. the christian louboutin hyper prives in red patent leather are to die for, but so is your entire collection of shoes and bags. so envious! 

thankyou for posting


----------



## Hetherin

OMG. I think I just died a little... I'm so jealous!!
Your closet looks like a store... ahhhh. 

I hope my closet looks that good one day... (one could only hope!)


----------



## Baggaholic

mayuri said:


> By the way im glad to see the gel cushions!!!
> Footcare first huh otherwise you'll get bunions like victoria beckham!! Not fun
> enjoy your gorge shoes


 Thank you! I def have to take care of my feet. Only have one set and I need to be able to strut sexy shoes till I'm 165 years old! lol



vicky1125 said:


> can i live in your closet? love your collection!


 You can come visit anytime!  



Mrs D.L. said:


> I think you are richer than Victoria Beckham.
> Love your everything, you are my idol and role model. (think my DH is going break my laptop if he sees this)


 I am def not richer than VB. I wish I had the money she has. Then again... more money more problems! :s



mayuri said:


> OMG I CANT WATCH ANYMORE!!!!!! IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO JEALOUS.....
> 
> I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW WHAT YOU DO FOR A LIVING COS YOU MUST BE MEGA RICH TO AFFORD ALL THOSE STUNNING BAGS ETC.....
> 
> I THINK ITS TIME TO START COLLECTING JEWELS!!!!! WITH YOUR STYLE....DEFINATELY!!!


 lol Thanks.





Aikandy said:


> Great collection Baggs!  With all your new kiddies, a family photo is in order!


 I will when I get a chance. Promise



ipudgybear said:


> WOW!  i am in love with your collection and especially your closet!!!


 



Second Crush said:


> Look forward to seeing what you post!


 Only the best is yet to come... 



Alex Spoils Me said:


> What an amazing collection.


 Thank you! 



jorjeepants said:


> absolutely amazing collection. the christian louboutin hyper prives in red patent leather are to die for, but so is your entire collection of shoes and bags. so envious!
> 
> thankyou for posting


 Welcome  Thanks for commenting 



Hetherin said:


> OMG. I think I just died a little... I'm so jealous!!
> Your closet looks like a store... ahhhh.
> 
> I hope my closet looks that good one day... (one could only hope!)


 It does look like a store. I'm running out of room! My daughter is leaving for college soon and I might be taking over that room! Oh... a master bedroom full of goodies! I DIE!!!


----------



## Jenna Lynn

Baggaholic, you are a true *GODDESS*.

  

Thanks for inspiring a huge love of CL for me. At nearly 5'10", I'm pretty self conscious about heels. Now I realize every girl deserves to look this divine!


----------



## Baggaholic

Jenna Lynn said:


> Baggaholic, you are a true *GODDESS*.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for inspiring a huge love of CL for me. At nearly 5'10", I'm pretty self conscious about heels. Now I realize every girl deserves to look this divine!



I love (and men too) TALL woman in killer heels! Spidering long legs + CL Shoes  I'm not gay but when I see a girl with sexy shoes and spider long legs my head does a double take.. wha..wha..  GO FOR IT! BREAK NECKS!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Baggaholic said:


> My daughter is leaving for college soon


 
You've got a daughter ready for college????  I would have never guessed.  If that's you in your siggy - you look fabulous


----------



## DottySarah

im lost for words! what a collection baggaholic!

cant see pics past page 47 though:/


----------



## catz1ct

What an amazing collection!


----------



## Baggaholic

DC-Cutie said:


> You've got a daughter ready for college????  I would have never guessed.  If that's you in your siggy - you look fabulous



Oh yeah thats me! Thank you for the lovely comments


----------



## fiefkedeteut

I love your new additions; Vb and J.Lo will be jealous...


----------



## Kellybag

Adore the shoe videos!  They are just tops on the net!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thanks C!!! 

XXoXX


----------



## Baggaholic

fiefkedeteut said:


> I love your new additions; Vb and J.Lo will be jealous...



Oh... They have killer collections! I would kill to be able to raid VB's closet!


----------



## Dessye

Wow, I knew you had a great CL collection (and that it was growing at an amazing rate) but I didn't know you had such an amazing bag collection!!!  It is completely out of this world.    I'm going to add this to my favorites thread...  Keep 'em coming (especially the CLs!)


----------



## kewljeans

loving the bags, the shoes and the modelling videos!


----------



## sassyandcute

Baggaholic said:


> *Just in case there are any burglars out there I live in a private gated community with 4 watch dogs, patrolling security guards and a house alarmed like no bank is!!!! There is no way your getting in here so don't waste your time! * I'm serious!


 
i just might be able to sneak:ninja: past all that security.


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ Okay Ninja!


----------



## Baggaholic

New CL Baby alert!

*Poseidon*












*Cork Biancas*
















*Alta Dama in Nude*


----------



## Baggaholic

And arrived yesterday...

My most beautiful shoe to date! 

*Lady Claude Fire Opal Strass*


----------



## hair-mess

- speechless!


----------



## Kellybag

I am loving your modeling shots girlie!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Nice additions. The Cork Biancas are so unique.  *


----------



## candy2100

I really like the corks, too!!

Fabulous collection!  Wear it in good health !


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

gorgeous shoes/heels


----------



## sassyandcute

OMG!!


----------



## marina230

WOW, WOW and zillion times WOW!!!!
I just missed watching my show, but your show won OSCAR!!
You can buy bags, you can buy shoes, but your legs are priceless
If one day you need a bagsitter, shoes sitter, please let me know. I am just 3 hours away from you and my dream will not be a dream any more.
You are THE of the.
I am so glad I am size 11-12.
Wear all your bags and shoes and keep buying new one for many, many years. You are my super star, my super model and just super woman


----------



## Martina_Italy

Baggaholic said:


> And arrived yesterday...
> 
> My most beautiful shoe to date!
> 
> *Lady Claude Fire Opal Strass*


----------



## lliannalovesLV

What an amazing collection! Your closet looks like 100 shoe and bag shops, well-stocked at that, put together!


----------



## rosabine

Hi, very nice collection


----------



## CindyYZ

Lovin' the poseidon's Baggs!!


----------



## tknight

This is the honest truth when I first got on TPF your theard was the first theard I seen!! And your theard inspires me to work harder for things that I want I come here everyday just too daydream!!! I love your collections:okay:


----------



## tulip618

I die!!!!!


----------



## Bagged

I didn't see it all, but from what I 'did' see...nice collection!


----------



## Baggaholic

Thank you for all the beautiful compliments girls!!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Wow, just wow! I love it all. I'm dying to see pics of your closet, I don't know why they don't show up for me?


----------



## Glamour Doll

I die for your collection! Absolutely amazing xxx


----------



## eye.spy87

I just have one word FABULOUS!  I've read through the entire thread over the last couple of days and it's been a joy. What an *amazing* collection of bags and CLs you have! So very very jealous right now, but in a good way! Thanx for making us all smile Baggaholic!


----------



## notoriousliz

Wow. Totally amazing collection! I die!


----------



## Baggaholic

Wow. The lady Claudes were my last update? I need to feed this thread! And QUICK!


----------



## NYCBelle

love all your goodies baggs!!


----------



## lkrp123

amazing!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful to look at!!! I just looked through all the pictures...so wonderful!


----------



## narsha

OMG love it all!


----------



## LiSaL

Your collection is by far the best i have seen on here!! Loves it all!


----------



## Dibernal

Baggaholic said:


> No! They are all fake! TELL EVERYONE!!!!!!


 

I don't think she was implying the bags are fake...


----------



## Baggaholic

I know


----------



## MissPR08

Baggaholic said:


> Wow. The lady Claudes were my last update? I need to feed this thread! And QUICK!



I was wondering the same thing. You have about 20 pairs of shoes to add


----------



## mirason

hair-mess said:


> - speechless!


 
ME AND YOU BOTH!!!!

:coolpics: The shoes are TDF!!!!


----------



## Sabinalynn

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! your collection is TDF!!!!!!!! I'm SOO jealous. You have unbelievable taste!


----------



## Kellybag

Anything new Baggs?


----------



## snowjade

I hear the angels singing...hahhhhhh...this must be handbag heaven! I think I could meditate and reach enlightenment in your closet!! (...closes eyes and takes in slow deep breaths of beautiful smelling 'H' leather...hold...slowly release...and repeat...) 



Baggs...you truly have exquisite taste!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Baggaholic said:


> It does look like a store. I'm running out of room! My daughter is leaving for college soon and I might be taking over that room! Oh... a master bedroom full of goodies! I DIE!!!


 

My daughter will be ready to leave for college in 3 years. How on earth do you keep her outta your goodies??? I had to lock mine up!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

From one Queens gal to another, you are the bomb!! Your collection just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Gorgeous collection. Love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## eunaddict

mmm...it's 5.43am here in Canada...and i FINALLY got to the end...SOOOOO drool worthy 


Gorgeous collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## mojo

errrrrrrrrr............I didn't know that kimora was a member here!!!

wow.........no words............


----------



## MissPR08

any updates? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Baggaholic said:


> *ONCE OPON A TIME THERE WAS A CLOSET THAT LOOKED LIKE THIS,.................​*




Out of this world! Was that custom made/built for you?


----------



## Stophle

O-M-G

Your collection is amazing. I never thought I'd say this but, your shoes far outshine your bags. There just aren't words for how gorgeous they all are!! 

On another note, is anyone else having problems seeing the pictures from page 47-about page 51 or so? I can't see any of the posted pics on those pages. It's breaking my heart a little bit because I know there's shoe nirvana I'm missing!


----------



## Sariina

Amazing collection wow, I love everything!


----------



## si_kelinci

Omigosh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I envy you!!


----------



## diva lee

How on earth did I miss this amazing thread for so long?  I love the BJ Birkin and your shoe collection is off the chain!  I love it all...you have an amazing sense of style!  Thank you so much for taking the time to share your purchases with us! Go girl!


----------



## shibumiflowers

So, I'm addicted to this thread.  I can't see about 10 pages of pics (40's to 50's)? What happened?  Where are the pics? And are you going to post more?  I need my fix!!!


----------



## purseaholic90

i just went through the entire thread and i'm in LOVE with your collection!!


----------



## joojoo

this is insane!!!


----------



## yellosmileyface

Wow that was so fun watching your collection!!!
LOOOOVE IT


----------



## joojoo

Great collection.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikeychang

this gay boy will turn straight for your collection. r-e-s-p-e-c-t.


----------



## BagEssence

Hoolllddd uppp, missed out on so many revealsssss.
My goodness baggaholic, I wish I can have a chance wearing sexy heels, I always want to buy heels but my feet seem to rebel everytime I put them on!

Daughter gone to college yet?  Perhaps a reveal on the "new closet" full of Louboutinssss???  I lost count already on how many you revealed...


----------



## MissPR08

where are the new goodies, bagg's ?


----------



## strsusc

OMG Baggaholic...there are no words


----------



## yuurei

OMG what an AWESOME collection! I love your CLs and birkins!  Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## donnaleigh83

Baggaholic said:


> *Just in case there are any burglars out there I live in a private gated community with 4 watch dogs, patrolling security guards and a house alarmed like no bank is!!!! There is no way your getting in here so don't waste your time! * I'm serious!



Lol!! This made my day!!!  I love your shoe collection!! Tdf!


----------



## Blo0ondi

fab collection 
i realy like it


----------



## Kricket

Just went through all 67 pages-- such an awesome collection!


----------



## nekonat

Poseidon shoes=stunning!!! Love your pedicure in them too! What color is that NP?


----------



## taperjeangirlx

i just looked through every single page... all 68... and i swear, my mouth did not close once.  AMAZINGGG baggaholic


----------



## sally.m

Wow, Baggs, What can i say?!?! Hell girl, you have a stunning collection!!!! I would struggle to get to work every day if i had that many bags and shoes to choose from!

I think CL should offer you a loyalty card, Prehaps buy 10 and get one free!!!

And thank you for taking the time to share to goodies, i love seeing them!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I just sat here and went through 68 pages.  It's late but I am too wired to sleep - your showcase got my blood pump'in.  Thanks for all the eye candy.


----------



## fendigal

Baggaholic said:


> *Pigalle Blk Pat*


I haven't seen this thread in a long time.
Wow, you totally have the best collection of CL's I have seen...can I ask what the pad is at the bottom of these shoes...does it help w/wearing heels?


----------



## Bagnista

I love you collection.... Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladakini

Always a delight to wander through your thread. Just lovely!


----------



## Cath Fossati

I'm drooling


----------



## DisCo

You have an amazing, TDF collection!!


----------



## random_chick

i absolutely ADORE your closet! Very lovely bags and accessories. I definitely need shelves like that for my closet


----------



## neobaglover

I think i just died and went to hermes handbag heaven!



Baggaholic said:


> THEN THE HERMES GODS BLESSED ME WITH THIS GRAND PURCHASE
> 
> *Hermes 30cm Miel Nilo Crocodile Birkin GH*


----------



## loco_obsessedbf

i want your lady claude strass louboutins - 
i am in love 






baggaholic said:


> *for you girls who don't lurk in the christian louboutin threads here are my new babies! These are the same shoes jennifer lopez wore during her "louboutins" performance on so you think you can dance *
> 
> 
> *these are def. My ultimate shoe possession!!  *
> 
> *lady claude strass jonquil strass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & video!!!


----------



## Lana1980

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I just sat here and went through 68 pages.  It's late but I am too wired to sleep - your showcase got my blood pump'in.  Thanks for all the eye candy.



I made it through about 30 pages, but they were all absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Cacciatrice

Baggaholic said:


> *ONCE OPON A TIME THERE WAS A CLOSET THAT LOOKED LIKE THIS,.................​*



 oh my god..it's a dream!!


----------



## hitukk

I LOVE your collection!  Can I get a job doing what you do?


----------



## chaomiu

I'm new to the forum and just discovered your thread!
Your collections are truly inspiring and I'm impressed to see how you organize and maintain all of your investments. 
It's just wonderful to know that you enjoy spending your time and energy to keep those treasures in top shape!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

your collection is to die for


----------



## winurin

great!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Came back to look and drool again.  Man I wish I had what you have!


----------



## ank310

I envy your collection!


----------



## boudior

I love your collection


----------



## xisuzhoupanhong

Baggaholic said:


> *ONCE OPON A TIME THERE WAS A CLOSET THAT LOOKED LIKE THIS,.................​*


I wanner have a closet like this!


----------



## adriana007

You think I'm addicted ?


----------



## fatcat2523

OMG your collection is better than the store lol


----------



## nunumgl

Baggaholic said:


>


 
Hi I am sorry I am not familiar with designer bags. What brand and style is this gorgeous bag? I am in LOVE


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Love everything. I don't blame you for living in a gated community when yopur housemates have names like Hermes, Blanik and Louboutin...:okay:


----------



## iloverelaxbear

I love your collection and your comments really make me laugh~!  Such a breath of fresh air!


----------



## zjajkj

Nice


----------



## babysui




----------



## gretzy

I am looking at your thread since 11pm herein Dubai, now it's 2:30am and I can't sleep! My heart is pounding! I am in !!!  I will be dreaming about your closet, definitely sweet dreams.


----------



## tita1992

Baggaholic said:


> Do you really? I live a very hectic life.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 kids whom think I am their cab driver. I get up ever day at about 5 am to get my kids ready for school, go to the gym and by 8am I have to open my shop and deal with 13 crybabies for approx 8-14 hours a day. I have to deal with "wannabe woodworker architects" all while dealing with about 6 insurance companies, 2 accountants, tons of vendors always looking for money or more business, a payroll company who can never get their sh*t straight, invoices and estimates that might not even come back to me, a mean ex husband, then get back home just in time to be the perfect mommy and have dinner made for my kids, get laundry done then feed my dog and walk him and to top it off I am responsible for the financial well being of 18 people.
> 
> THEN if I have a little time I can come on tpf and rant a little OR drool over MrsPR08 and everyone else's swag.
> 
> Do you really wish you were me?



HAHAHAH. that wasn't a mean laugh more like a sympathetic one. the way you said it was funny though 
thing is, when you have a schedule that busy and when you have that much responsibility on your back, all these designer goodies and reasonably expensive indulgences hold a different meaning altogether because you feel like you deserve it. someday, if someone says to me 'i wish i was you', i will use your tactic and vent about my daily itinerary. would make me feel so much better frankly haahaha.
love your collection! may i quickly say that our styles are very similar, all the items in your collection are to my extreme liking and i own quite a few of them too!
congrats on all your beautiful possessionsss!!


----------



## brittnybrittny

Congrats for your amazing collection!!!!!Thanks for sharing !!!!!!!Your collection its incredible!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noor Khraibut

Baggaholic said:


> *ONCE OPON A TIME THERE WAS A CLOSET THAT LOOKED LIKE THIS,.................​*


I wanna live in your closet !


----------



## Noor Khraibut

Baggaholic said:


>


one word WOWW !!


----------



## TeddyLV

I love your beautiful collection


----------



## bagsnotcars

Just found your thread............in a word, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## yomania

I'm drooling all over my computer screen. Very nice.


----------



## cityseasons

woowwww, amazing....


----------



## Neebom

Jahpson said:


> My goodness!! I think you just about covered every high end brand name on this forum!


This is totally off topic and I cant direct message you because I am new to this forum - Your bod is AMAZING!!!! I need all the tips you can provide - I work out and have accomplished a lot on my lower body and upper...BUT YOUR ABS are to TDF just like a designer purse! HELP please!


----------



## Jahpson

Neebom said:


> This is totally off topic and I cant direct message you because I am new to this forum - Your bod is AMAZING!!!! I need all the tips you can provide - I work out and have accomplished a lot on my lower body and upper...BUT YOUR ABS are to TDF just like a designer purse! HELP please!



Unfortunately that is not me. She is my inspiration Nicole Murphy (Eddie Murphy's former wife)


----------



## **Chanel**

Gorgeous collection ! That croc B is TDF!
Thank you for sharing !


----------



## PANACHE COUTURE

Let me jus comment on ur mass collection... a few words- _TO DIE 4_!
Awww stick a fork in me im done! Will someone please call a doctor to help me off the floor!


----------



## snowbell09

OMG!!! I would love to have 1/50th of your collection, I'm not greedy! LOL!!


----------



## floriade

I just finished looking at your collection thread! Amazing collection and love love love your louboutin!


----------



## birds

lots stuff~~


----------



## angelcc

OMG!!!! cant wait to see yr collection


----------



## mtcardaropoli

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## izullma

wow&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## travelerscloset

Now forget about the bags... :worthy::salute:I wish I have your strenght!... uhm, ok i'll be honest, :shame:I want your bags too! 
You're an amazing woman!


Baggaholic said:


> Do you really? I live a very hectic life.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 kids whom think I am their cab driver. I get up ever day at about 5 am to get my kids ready for school, go to the gym and by 8am I have to open my shop and deal with 13 crybabies for approx 8-14 hours a day. I have to deal with "wannabe woodworker architects" all while dealing with about 6 insurance companies, 2 accountants, tons of vendors always looking for money or more business, a payroll company who can never get their sh*t straight, invoices and estimates that might not even come back to me, a mean ex husband, then get back home just in time to be the perfect mommy and have dinner made for my kids, get laundry done then feed my dog and walk him and to top it off I am responsible for the financial well being of 18 people.
> 
> THEN if I have a little time I can come on tpf and rant a little OR drool over MrsPR08 and everyone else's swag.
> 
> Do you really wish you were me?


----------



## jpeng3

FABO collection


----------



## Wilsom04

I absolutely love it..........and you have it so neatly organized. I just had a closet built to house my bags and shoes.....I am still working on organizing it. It has 3 doors to enter the closet and it still does not seem big enough


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

adriana007 said:
			
		

> You think I'm addicted ?



Hahaha!!! Adriana... You, have such beautiful name!!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

adriana007 said:
			
		

> You think I'm addicted ?



Not quite, my dear...  You know, everybody here one way or the other is.. Addiction sets in after the first piece was handed down to us, usually by our MOMS!! Well...  Great stash you have there, lucky you!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

nunumgl said:
			
		

> Hi I am sorry I am not familiar with designer bags. What brand and style is this gorgeous bag? I am in LOVE



It's a YSL Muse... Adorable!! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jwessels

Love the black YSL bag!


----------



## Heartsoxox

Is she still on this site? This thread is so old that I have no idea if she is or not. Does anyone know? thanks.


----------



## Stephanie***

She's checking TPF just from time to time. She's a busy girl


----------



## Heartsoxox

Stephanie*** said:
			
		

> She's checking TPF just from time to time. She's a busy girl



Ah, thank you. I pretty much know what you mean. If only there were more people like her on here. But most are busy in real life. Good for her! =)


----------



## Masterchee

Baggaholic said:


> *ONCE OPON A TIME THERE WAS A CLOSET THAT LOOKED LIKE THIS,.................​*


DAMN. I want every single one of your LV bag!


----------



## glamorioustasha

Wow I love everything you have ,,


----------



## Thecoordinator1

Nice LV collection


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Your collection is stunning...!!  And I have only gotten to page 11...whew!


----------

